# 10/31 Raw Discussion Thread: Fallout from HIAC



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn CJ, let the PPV happen first :lol. I hope Nia Jax interferes on Sunday and inserts herself into the title picture to keep things fresh. She should rip the cell door off the hinges like Kane's debut in '97.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First time in a year I look forward to a Raw segment. 
Not because I think Goldberg will beat Brock.
Or because I have any faith creative will handle it adequately.
Or because it's a PPV Fallout.
Just because it's great to watch Goldberg exposing this shitty era.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Goldberg, hearing what kind of reaction he gets, seeing what he's actually going to do considering he's had his return promo and not particularly known for his promos to build matches up. 

Besides that, will be tuning in for Strowman.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Damn CJ, let the PPV happen first :lol. I hope Nia Jax interferes on Sunday and inserts herself into the title picture to keep things fresh. She should rip the cell door off the hinges like Kane's debut in '97.*


Never thought about that scenario, that would be awesome.

"That...that...that's gotta...that's gotta be JAX"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Can someone photoshop the pumpkin on Goldberg's head? :lmao


----------



## Guest_Booker (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm more interested in Goldberg's appearance by far than anything else on the show or the fallout from the PPV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

G O L D B E R G


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Intrigued by tonight. Should be plenty of New storylines starting. And the Survivor series build starts aswell.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine we won't be getting much tonight with it being a Halloween show?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Goldberg and 3 geeks (who not a single person on the planet know other than the 12 smarks who still watch this shit.)


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What the fuck? No mention on the Universal title?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> What the fuck? No mention on the Universal title?


That should tell you all you need to know about this company and who it prioritizes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


















Oh and there is potential for Halloween Fuckery, may need some extra tonight:


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Where is KO in that picture? LOL


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting that they actually bring up the shitshow of a Lesnar segment last week, thought they'd have just swept that under the rug.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, time for that build-up for Survivor Series. Looking forward to how they're going to set up the Team Raw vs Team Smackdown matches. 

They teased Jeri-KO being the co-captains for their Raw team, so I'm assuming that they'll be the first 2 names revealed to compete.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho, Owens, Rollins, Reigns, Rusev - Will more than likely be the five guys in the traditional Survivor Series match. I mean, all five were heavily involved in two of the 'three main events' last night. It will also be used as a way to further feuds more than likely. One of Jericho/Owens costing eachother the match up which Smackdown main eventers will win thanks to big match John and Styles.

I think Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Dana and Nia Jax are pretty much guarantees for the Raw Womens traditional Survivor Series match - don't really see anyone else who even gets a chance. And the Tag Team's pretty much choose themselves. New Day, Enzo & Cass, The Club, Sheamus & Cesaro and The Shining Stars, I imagine? Unless Golden Truth get in there.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I imagine we won't be getting much tonight with it being a Halloween show?


I've heard Gangrel and Boogeyman are backstage today, which considering it's Halloween, I can see that being true, so I guess that's something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> I've heard Gangrel and Boogeyman are backstage today, which considering it's Halloween, I can see that being true, so I guess that's something.


Could be quite cool. I imagine they'll do it in the most cheesiest of ways though.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am actually looking forward to RAW and not only for Goldberg.

Hopefully this Surivivor Series buildup wont be boring.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm expecting Roman to move up to the Universal title, as per his promo on Raw Talk.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

Will be only watching it coz of GOLDBERRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Goldberg and 3 geeks (who not a single person on the planet know other than the 12 smarks who still watch this shit.)


LOOOOOOOL this made my DAY :laugh:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I imagine we won't be getting much tonight with it being a Halloween show?


Perfect time to put that wig on Goldberg again.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*PLEASE* tell me they have some kind creative plan for whatever Sasha and Charlotte are doing tonight. If Sasha just walks out there no selling and asks for a rematch my TV is getting the straight up Negan treatment.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

With the exception of Goldberg, this could be an AWFUL show. We won't even get Divas Haloween costume Battle Royale in the "new era" 

smh


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I'm expecting Roman to move up to the Universal title, as per his promo on Raw Talk.


MY imminent thoughts on that matter......


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Strategize said:


> *PLEASE* tell me they have some kind creative plan for whatever Sasha and Charlotte are doing tonight. If Sasha just walks out there no selling and asks for a rematch my TV is getting the straight up Negan treatment.





Strategize said:


> *PLEASE* tell me they have some kind creative plan.





Strategize said:


> *PLEASE*have some kind creative plan





Strategize said:


> creative plan


:heston


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Strowman vs Zayn tonight?


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hoping for a no promo's from Seth Raw tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Perfect time to put that wig on Goldberg again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be interesting to see what goes down tonight...

- I kind of have a feeling that Rollins and Reigns will begin to have some form of reconciliation and may team up to take on JeriKO. This could also lead to them working together in the RAW team and create an interesting dynamic with JeriKO involved in the SurvivorSeries match as well.

- I hope the rumors are true and that the plan is for Bayley to be the next in line to challenge Charlotte for the title. I want Charlotte to move on from Sasha already.

- No idea what Goldberg will be saying or doing after that Lesnar segment bombed so hard last week. He doesn't really have much to work with.

- Sami and Braun will likely continue developing their feud so it will be interesting to see what they do tonight.

As for the rest, let's see what manner of horrors RAW has in store for us this Halloween.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope he gets another good reaction and has the chance to do better than Lesnar did last week.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Let's see what we've got here.

- Raw Survivor Series teams begin to develop

- Goldberg

- Gangrel

- Boogeyman

- Golden Truth evidently has something wicked in store

Looks promising enough.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I also think Foley and Cole will be telling us a billion times in the show that history was made last night on the women's HIAC match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth is probably going to be gunning for Jericho tonight, since he screwed him over again last night. 

Stephanie puts together the Raw SS team with JeriKO as co-captains. I'm sure Roman will make his presence known to Kevin. 

Raw SS team: Owens, Jericho, Rollins, Reigns, and Rusev (most likely). I would've said Sami but he's busy with Strowman.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Fucking excited for GOLDBERG :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth is probably going to be gunning for Jericho tonight, since he screwed him over again last night


They definitely set things up for that with the way things ended last night. But Rollins has already beaten Jericho three times in singles matches in less than two months. Ideally they would work something in where Rollins takes Jericho out for good (since Jericho is supposedly leaving to work on his music) but I think Jericho is sticking around until SurvivorSeries so I don't know what will happen.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They definitely set things up for that with the way things ended last night. But Rollins has already beaten Jericho three times in singles matches in less than two months. Ideally they would work something in where Rollins takes Jericho out for good (since Jericho is supposedly leaving to work on his music) but I think Jericho is sticking around until SurvivorSeries so I don't know what will happen.


That's true. They don't need another match. So I don't know where it goes from here. Regardless Owens, Jericho, Rollins, and Reigns will all be on the same team. So anything can happen at this point.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

I am wondering if WWE is going to throw a Halloween Party/Costume theme for tonight's Raw. I know Foley is always big on dressing up and traditionally WWE does seem to go alone with the theme when the show falls on Halloween Day.

We might even get Steph to rock this dress again from her Smackdown Days...


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL its sooo funny that WWE has to rely on GOLDBERG PROMOS to carry the feud & we all know in the past cutting promos is GOLDBERG's weak point. Although we saw a new version of GOLDBERG last time he appeared on raw.

Keeping my fingers crossed what they gonna do this week with GOLDBERG.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

Surefire channel changer if they do.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

Yes it is going to Halloween themed but sadly the best (and lets face it, only) good bit about these themed shows is usually the Diva costume battle royal but in the current climate we probably won't even get that.

We will get
1) Lame appearance of a "scary" past character
2) Backstage "comedy" Halloween segment
3) "Trick or Treat" street fight.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

I can't wait for the inevitable comedy segment they come up with that Vince and Dunn are sat in the back howling at while everyone watching dies a little inside.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

Safe bet it will be. Bet Foley dresses up like Sasha Banks or something.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Seeing Gangrel's entrance one last time would be cool. Doubt they'd even bother with it, but I'd like to see it.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*



Chrome said:


> Safe bet it will be. Bet Foley dresses up like Sasha Banks or something.


He probably will, but only after hes alone in his room writing a facebook rant about how fans don't appreciate RAW's trailblazing women's division.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can't wait for the inevitable comedy segment they come up with that Vince and Dunn are sat in the back howling at while everyone watching dies a little inside.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

It probably is. I have no problem with them doing it. See nothing wrong with it


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm starting to think the reason the Haitch hasn't been around is because his ego is afraid of being on a show with record low ratings.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

RAW gonna be Goldberg themed. WHOS NEXT?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cipher said:


> I'm starting to think the reason the Haitch hasn't been around is because his ego is afraid of being on a show with record low ratings.


That's exactly why he hasn't been on TV lol.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

Halloween theme is cool. I like it when they do a Xmas theme. It's a lot of fun if done right. I think with these nights the stupid cringey skits work.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*

i came here excited to see an halloween themed raw, just to change things up a little and having something new... then you reminded me how awful hollyday themed raw usually are and killed all my hype... thanks guys :renee3


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I'm starting to think the reason the Haitch hasn't been around is because his ego is afraid of being on a show with record low ratings.





Chrome said:


> That's exactly why he hasn't been on TV lol.


Just wait for him to show up prior to the Royal Rumble for Wrestlemania season to take credit for the rise in ratings.

:trips3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shaun_27 said:


> Just wait for him to show up prior to the Royal Rumble for Wrestlemania season to take credit for the rise in ratings.


Which nobody will be fooled by since everybody knows his big nose is in charge of what happens on the shows anyway.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is Raw going to be Halloween theme'd tonight?*



Pongo said:


> i came here excited to see an halloween themed raw, just to change things up a little and having something new... then you reminded me how awful hollyday themed raw usually are and killed all my hype... thanks guys :renee3


Just to remind you there is one good themed segment per decade, here is the last one


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Cruiserweight title match just announced.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If they're moving towards a Charlotte/Bayley feud, it will be interesting to see what happens with Sasha. If she's not going to be in the title picture, then I think it would be a good idea to turn her heel. She works better as a heel and it would give her a chance to better establish her character. I may be in the minority here, but i'm not really that hyped about Goldberg, i'm just fed up of seeing wrestlers from the past being the focal point of the show. Looking forward to the continuation of the Strowman/Zayn feud.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can't wait for the inevitable comedy segment they come up with that Vince and Dunn are sat in the back howling at while everyone watching dies a little inside.


I wonder if everyone has to laugh along with Vince. What an awkward situation.

"Why aren't you laughing? This is COMEDY!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder if they are gonna have the women dress up tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> I wonder if they are gonna have the women dress up tonight.


My guess is this argument is taking place right now backstage at Raw:

Keeping up the look of taking the "Women's Revolution" seriously or Vince and Dunn getting to have their "Divas Halloween Costume Fuckery Match"


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm okay with a Halloween Women's match as long as there's actual wrestling involved.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see Team RAW top 5 guys being represented by KO, Jericho, Rollins, Reigns and possibly Big Show or Mark Henry to go up against SDL best 5 guys.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Almost bought tickets to this show, glad I didn't.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho should be the next feud for Rollins


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> I see Team RAW top 5 guys being represented by KO, Jericho, Rollins, Reigns and possibly *Big Show or Mark Henry* to go up against SDL best 5 guys.


They need to keep those two away from the SS team. Better off with Rusev.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder how much of RAW tonight will be actual storyline progression and how much of it will be "LOL WE TIED HALLOWEEN INTO USELESS SHIT MATCHES!!! LEWK HOW UNIQUE WE ARE!!! LOLOLZ"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Therapy said:


> I wonder how much of RAW tonight will be actual storyline progression and how much of it will be "LOL WE TIED HALLOWEEN INTO USELESS SHIT MATCHES!!! LEWK HOW UNIQUE WE ARE!!! LOLOLZ"


10%/90%


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

quick question to anyone in the US( timezone in portugal changed last weekend)

how long until raw starts? 42 mins right?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

just_one said:


> quick question to anyone in the US( timezone in portugal changed last weekend)
> 
> how long until raw starts? 42 mins right?


From your posts timestamp.. That is correct


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

just_one said:


> quick question to anyone in the US( timezone in portugal changed last weekend)
> 
> how long until raw starts? 42 mins right?


Correct. 

32 minute now.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Therapy said:


> From your posts timestamp.. That is correct


thats what i thought.

PPV are usually at 1am here and yesterday it started at midnight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol I'm interested to see how Cesaro and Sheamus will not only have to coexist with each other, but they ALSO have to get along with the other 4 tag teams for team Raw


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. I just read RAW is having a "Trick or Treat Street Fight" tonight. My butthole is clenching at the cringe of that already


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Just to remind you there is one good themed segment per decade, here is the last one


I think this is the best thing Del Rio has ever done in the WWE. It was funn'aneC when Santa was hit. Cena's backstage promo with the "FOR SANTA!!!!" battle cry is hilarious and then they proceeded to have one of the funniest matches I've seen in the WWE in the Miracle in 34th Street Fight. 

Just because that happened in the modern era keeps my hopeful about all of these holiday specials.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

just_one said:


> thats what i thought.
> 
> PPV are usually at 1am here and yesterday it started at midnight


Yeah, the clocks went back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Oh god.. I just read RAW is having a "Trick or Treat Street Fight" tonight. My butthole is clenching at the cringe of that already


Wonder who gets a pumpkin to the head.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking forward to Goldberg. He is always awesome.

I hope the team for Raw is not: Y2J,KO, Reigns, Rollins, and Rusev. These guys went through Hell in a Cell which has the most intense rivalries and you are telling me that these guys who were beating each other with chairs and tables are now going to team up for the sake of Raw. It wont make any sense what so ever. But I will say that the team would be OP and would love to see how SDL retaliate.

Not looking forward to Sasha or any of the women and especially the trick or treat match. But I am looking forward to what the teams of raw will be.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Could be an interesting 2 hour show. It's too bad it lasts 3 hours.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I hope the team for Raw is not: Y2J,KO, Reigns, Rollins, and Rusev. These guys went through Hell in a Cell which has the most intense rivalries and you are telling me that these guys who were beating each other with chairs and tables are now going to team up for the sake of Raw. It wont make any sense what so ever. But I will say that the team would be OP and would love to see how SDL retaliate.


I think in Stephanie's mind she wants the best of Raw on her team. Despite all of them hating each other, these are the top single guys from Raw. Would be the best way to explain why they'd be a team.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Wonder who gets a pumpkin to the head.



Shit, I bet it's going to be Rusev.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Shit, I bet it's going to be Rusev.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Wonder who gets a pumpkin to the head.


We can already rule out this person...

:reigns2


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Can someone send me a good stream via PM or rep comment? Thank you. Struggling to find a good one.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I think in Stephanie's mind she wants the best of Raw on her team. Despite all of them hating each other, these are the top single guys from Raw. Would be the best way to explain why they'd be a team.



Yep, the best of Raw vs the best of Smackdown would look something like this:

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns/Rusev vs AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose/John Cena/Dolph Ziggler/Randy Orton

Notes:

* Sami Zayn might face Braun Strowman at Survivor Series

* If Randy Orton won't compete for Team Smackdown, then it could either be the Miz or Bray Wyatt


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Wonder who gets a pumpkin to the head.


Well it's Enzo & Cass vs Gallows and Anderson...so I expect the Club to.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Chasing Yesterday said:


> Can someone send me a good stream via PM or rep comment? Thank you. Struggling to find a good one.


Dude, get cable and watch in HD, not always good to be cheap.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Yep, the best of Raw vs the best of Smackdown would look something like this:
> 
> Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns/Rusev vs AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose/John Cena/Dolph Ziggler/Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Cena won't be at SS, since he's filming his show. Randy won't be at SS as his wife is close to giving birth, so they gave him time off. 

Raw: Owens, Jericho, Rollins, Reigns, and Rusev
SD: Styles, Ambrose, Ziggler, Miz, and Bray (now with Randy out). 
Unless Bray faces Kane then possibly Baron Corbin.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The ppv was good last night. Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Looking forward to Goldberg. He is always awesome.
> 
> I hope the team for Raw is not: Y2J,KO, Reigns, Rollins, and Rusev. These guys went through Hell in a Cell which has the most intense rivalries and you are telling me that these guys who were beating each other with chairs and tables are now going to team up for the sake of Raw. It wont make any sense what so ever. But I will say that the team would be OP and would love to see how SDL retaliate.
> 
> Not looking forward to Sasha or any of the women and especially the trick or treat match. But I am looking forward to what the teams of raw will be.


OP? a team with rusev (they booked him like shit) and y2j? aj, cena, orton and ambrose kayfabe wise shit all over them


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Rated R™ said:


> Dude, get cable and watch in HD, not always good to be cheap.


Certain circumstances. If anyone has a good stream, please contact me quick!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*taps watch* FUUUUCKERY TIME!!!


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel nothing. Atleast before when the shows were bad I would go into raw with anger. FUCK CENA. FUCK THIS BULLSHIT. Now I'm not even mad. My heart is black. They crushed my spirit.

The one thing I will say is. Probably the only thing that gets me going is a potential styles/rollins feud in the future so I HOPE TO GOD they keep those two separate for survivor series. Same with Cena and Reigns.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

READY.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go with some Goldberg!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Forgot goldberg was here tonight lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Dude, get cable and watch in HD, not always good to be cheap.




Nah.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They are pipping in chants already...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems they want to start the show with a bang this week.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes BILL.

They're chanting your name, BILL..

Stop breathing so fucking hard, BILL.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg time already :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome starting off with Goldberg, still hard to believe he's back on wwe tv.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Goldberg >>>>> Reigns


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cena won't be at SS, since he's filming his show. Randy won't be at SS as his wife is close to giving birth, so they gave him time off.
> 
> Raw: Owens, Jericho, Rollins, Reigns, and Rusev
> SD: Styles, Ambrose, Ziggler, Miz, and Bray (now with Randy out).
> Unless Bray faces Kane then possibly Baron Corbin.


is that 100% sure? cause without orton and cena team smackdown is really lacking protected finishers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Starting with Goldberg is going to see a MASSIVE decline in their third hour.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!

As the great Bobby Heenan used to say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised we're getting Goldberg already. Not complaining, though. Nice to switch shit up.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Great pop.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Back to the red ropes thank god


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The fuck, Goldberg bleeding from walking down the ramp :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why my mans Bill always out here with Jackets that are gonna make him sweat bullets.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

THE MAN IS GOLDBERG!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

There we go.. The real chants..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck yes! They started with Goldberg so I can shut the shit right back off!!

:Will:jaydance5:dandance2:highnote


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, that second and third hour for Raw tonight is going to be atrocious since Goldberg is kicking things off. :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i bet Heyman wishes he was infront of this crowd last week.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Are some people saying Oldberg?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad Goldberg is using his WCW theme


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The way he's dressed it's more like the arena's too Coldberg...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pongo said:


> is that 100% sure? cause without orton and cena team smackdown is really lacking protected finishers


What I heard. Cena not 100% if he will miss. But Orton I can understand them giving time off. He shouldn't miss the birth of his child.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman.

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman! This is gonna be good.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Main event in the middle of the PPV last night, starting Raw with the money shot...

Who got the booking cards mixed up?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least Heyman is there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohhhh.. This is how they are going to fix last weeks fuck up...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Have Heyman eat a spear.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh look, it's Paul Heyman...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heyman out here to get the reaction he wanted last week lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg loves those leather jackets.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess they had to bring Goldberg in this week because of last week.. What a disaster that was :HA


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO, they are letting him finish his botched promo from last week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe Paul Heyman's promo for last week will work tonight lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please spear him :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They are going with this goldberg chant segment again :dylan :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heyman foreshadowing a little spear action.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone got a stream? My usual source is fucked up and showing some show on addiction


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Have Heyman eat a spear.


Is that some sorta dick joke?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fixing last week's atrocity.

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome guess I can turn RAW off early tonight since Goldberg is on now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Are they trying to redo last week? At least I can get Goldberg early tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing fixes last weeks debacle. not even this


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Goldberg still looks big as fuck


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

jesus goldberg is looking like a beast


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg still big as hell.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heyman always with those slick transitions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No way Brock is there.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No way this happens. Cuck shit inbound from Steph and Mick.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg getting happy and fired up!!!


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Goldberg looks in decent shape, not as big as his prime, but very big regardless.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh Paul; always the kidder.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Troll Heyman lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Heyman going to get speared.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldie and Paulie kicking off the show. :mark:

No Bork for you though, Goldie. :Brock


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bill looks like one of those frantic end of days survivalists in those pants.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to eat a spear for that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck you Heyman, you got me.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goldberg's wife is pretty decent.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SWERVE


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Got to eat a spear for that.


Is that some sorta dick joke?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How rude


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rusevvvvvvv


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rusev and Goldberg :mark:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

HOLLY SHIT RUSEV AND GOLDBERG, THIS IS GOLD


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rusev SQUASHED


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev to eat the spear? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Rusev :cry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rusev about to eat another spear this time by Goldberg


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rusev about to get squashed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev out there to show Goldberg is still strong as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Here we go Goldberg finally gets to spear someone.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldberg looks good, but he's 49... probably good enough for one more match, but still... 49.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

No one gives two shits about you Rusev, GTFO.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

rusev is developing an addiction to spears


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

There's one person on this earth who's dream match is Rusev v. Goldberg and he's going crazy rn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RUSEV! THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICIAL LAMB AND THE BEST SPEAR SALESMAN IN THE BUSINESS!!! :drose*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

"We want Lana" chants...ouch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Guess they send someone out who can sell the hell out of a spear.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Rusev just loves taking spears.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Noooooo Rusev is going to get the pumpkin after all........


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why must Rusev always take the brunt of these tune-up deals? Can't you have someone who actually doesn't have cornerstone potential and doesn't look like a tank?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev stepping up to the plate = R.I.P. in peace, RU-RU :serious:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GODDAMN IT. 

WHY RUSEV?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

At least he'll get a proper spear tonight instead of a running hug


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope Rusev doesn't die 

Edit: LOL "I'm Goldberg!!"

" I KNOW his name."


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Getting speared last night wasn't enough?

Poor Rusev..


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

KIll him Goldberg ! Kill him now !!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev could be an unintentionally funny dude. I think he could get over as a face like Batista's character in GOTG.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK OFF WITH THE WHAT CHANTS


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn Rusev is a little nervous here


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

in b4 Rusev gets his ass kicked


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heyman dying back there hearing those "What?" chants.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

We look at it from an entertainment perspective but it has to be surreal for these guys to be in the same ring as Goldberg given they likely grew up idolizing him in '97.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

lmao Goldberg's face rn must be a smiley on this site.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A Goldberg vs Rusev match/feud sounds good tbh


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So does this mean that Russev won't be part of the big Halloween costume contest? I was really looking forward to it; I heard Russev and Lana were going to be dressed up as O.J. & Nicole Simpson.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NO [email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Goldberg no selling Rusev. This could have been a money match if Rusev was built right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg not selling Rusev's punch.

:lol

Awesome.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao he fell out trying to knee him :maury


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Although he's been buried, I don't want to see Ru-Ru get buried further by a not-even part-timer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:fpalm that was terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat trip.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Damn Rusev is a little nervous here


Everyone is going to get mad that Goldberg is going to squash Rusev but Rusev is probably happy as fuck he's getting this opportunity. He's probably a huge fan like most.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's bury our upper-midcarders, yes that's smart.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

No Sold. :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

rusev looked like he landed wrong.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rusev got the Hugh Morris squash :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit when was the last time Heyman took a bump.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So as predicted, the jackhammer is likely to be a floatover suplex on Brock. Oh well, still cool.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok.. That's imprsesive.. Rusev is a big boy... Goldberg still jacked!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My mans Goldberg slippin.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Always nice seeing Heyman get his comeuppance.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, what the hell? Did Goldberg trip or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's spears these days aren't what they used to be..

:mj2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell Byron...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Goldberg kinda slipped there at first but man that was an awesome Jackhammer. The Spear didn't look great, but i mean it was Heyman who took it, back in the day Bischoff and non wrestlers always took the spear badly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Goldberg finishing the job Roman started.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

that was sloppy as fuck


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fuck is Byron wearing :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That onesie on Byron lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS TO BYRON, FUCK. 


LOOK AT THIS SHIT.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Michael Cole must be embarrassed by those two dolts


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I looked away for a few minutes.

Please don't tell me that's Rusev laid out on his ass.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF is Byron wearing? :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Goldberg. Now I can go do something else and not wait 3 hours.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Byron Saxton lmao.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Byron. Good job confirming what a geek you are.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Byron's costume is the shucky ducky quack quack moment of the night.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

More old guys making the current roster look like geeks. What a surprise.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeezus... Lesnar/Goldberg 2 is going to be a damn travesty, possibly worse than WMXX.

--

Byron Saxton... my dude, just tell those fucks in the back "No."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Byron.

:mj4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Saxton wearing? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm conflicted I like Goldberg and Rusev! LOL!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Great episode of Raw tonight! Great promos from all 3 men and great spear there to top off the whole show!

:banderas

See everyone next the Monday Goldberg's on! (Y)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not trying to be Captain Killjoy but ...did Goldberg look completely gassed by that little bit of action? It did to me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Byron Saxton


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS TO BYRON, FUCK.
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS SHIT.


I'll bet anything that it was his idea..still facepalming tho


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good opening segment to be fair.

Played to all mens strengths. No long promo from Goldberg, Heyman doing well to troll the crowd. Rusev coming out to give us a nice little moment with a modern day WWE superstar and an absolute legend and then Heyman taking a bump.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Quite sure Goldberg will get polished enough for a proper match versus Brock.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Corey Graves confirmed for David S. Pumpkins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Trick or Street fight 

:ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Man, Goldberg just exposed his age. He should've Speared Rusev and Jackhammered Heyman. Rusev would've made it look good regardless.*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

for the fuck fed him that line, reigns spears every cunt all the time, god i hate that prick.
anyways how how come tom and harry are dressed up yet the dick in the suit is not.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> WTF is Byron wearing? :ha


Love the poison av !


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Saxton is like that kid in school who just begs to get bullied.


----------



## akers12 (May 15, 2015)

I am not watching raw at the moment but following it here, I think Rusev would enjoyed the hell out of that. No need to say he has been buried, he would have had alot of fun doing that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I looked away for a few minutes.
> 
> Please don't tell me that's Rusev laid out on his ass.


Goldberg no sold a punch from Rusev.. Knees Knees (goldberg slipped) knees knees knees and Rusev ate a JackHammer.

Impressive.. 49 years old, out of action for 12 years and picked up Rusev...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what's Foley going to do now in addressing the controversy and how it relates to SurvivorSeries?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mastodonic said:


> More old guys making the current roster look like geeks. What a surprise.


If that was Reigns or someone else you hated you wouldnt be saying this.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Everyone is going to get mad that Goldberg is going to squash Rusev but Rusev is probably happy as fuck he's getting this opportunity. He's probably a huge fan like most.


Yeah! That was a great moment and very good heel promo from Rusev aginst a legend, people should just look at it like he just got a great opportunity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not even a big fan of either Brock or Goldberg, but even having said that, I really hope Goldberg's last match isn't an embarrassment for him. I have a feeling it's going to be bad and not even from a smark standpoint, but just a regular decent match standpoint. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> Thank you Goldberg. Now I can go do something else and not wait 3 hours.


So a correct translation of this is: 
Time to edge to porn for two hours and forty five minutes...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


:maury


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Enzo & Cass vs The Club. 50/50 booking about to read it's head and render the Clubs victory last night moot? No way.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

That spear had to be weak. No way Heyman could of taken one like this anymore. Plus first time I seen Goldberg jump over some one. The jack hammer could of been cleaner but that slip probably threw his balance off. And of course he's 50 and Russive is still 300+ and 6'5"






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope that is a sign that Rusev is out of the US title picture by the way - but where does he go from here and who feuds with Reigns?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm not trying to be Captain Killjoy but ...did Goldberg look completely gassed by that little bit of action? It did to me.


To be fair Goldberg was sweating like crazy before he even came out to the ring, its has nothing to do with being gassed, he for some reason chooses to wear winter clothing when he comes out which causes him to sweat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ChicagoFit said:


> Michael Cole must be embarrassed by those two dolts


To be fair, we've been embarrassed by Micheal Cole for years


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> So what's Foley going to do now in addressing the controversy and how it relates to SurvivorSeries?


self immolation is what I hope Foley does tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome segment other than Goldberg almost falling down :lol he definitely still has it though


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I hope that is a sign that Rusev is out of the US title picture by the way - but where does he go from here and who feuds with Reigns?


I think Reigns leads the RAW SSeries team and Rusev.......well, Rusev is probably a fucking loser again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> My mans Goldberg slippin.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not even a big fan of either Brock or Goldberg, but even having said that, I really hope Goldberg's last match isn't an embarrassment for him. I have a feeling it's going to be bad and not even from a smark standpoint, but just a regular decent match standpoint. Hope I am wrong.


Im so torn. On one hand I don't want Goldberg to do well in this match simply because I don't want him wrestling at WM because its rumored him vs Taker might happen and I don't want that. 

But on the other hand I don't want him to stink the joint up in front of his son.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> So a correct translation of this is:
> Time to edge to porn for two hours and forty five minutes...


At least there is a payoff unlike 2 hours and forty five minutes of RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw is off to a good start so far. Hopefully the show's momentum continues


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I hope that is a sign that Rusev is out of the US title picture by the way - but where does he go from here and who feuds with Reigns?


Reigns will most likely be in the Survivor Series tag match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not even a big fan of either Brock or Goldberg, but even having said that, I really hope Goldberg's last match isn't an embarrassment for him. I have a feeling it's going to be bad and not even from a smark standpoint, but just a regular decent match standpoint. Hope I am wrong.


I feel the same way. Like the match won't be either wrestler's fault, but will just be a huge waste of investment in time, effort and money.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:jericho2:jericho2:jericho2


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

what is this garbage?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the live stream is horrible tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This bullshit. WWE loves to be gimmicky for no reason.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So of course after The Club get a PPV win they have to be embarrassed on Raw with pumpkins on their heads.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> At least there is a payoff unlike 2 hours and forty five minutes of RAW.


Let's just hope that you don't have an overrun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Buster Baxter said:


> :maury


Well he hasn't been in action in the ring in over 12 years its understandable he's rusty and had a slip up, i'm sure he'll get back in the groove of it come SS.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is going to be super fucking gay


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury
Goldberg falling over


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This match is going to be awesome!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Corgan reference.. DELETE!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I'll bet anything that it was his idea..still facepalming tho


If you pay attention to literally any WWE Program where Byron appears, WWE go out of their way to make him look like a complete GEEK. They even have Corey making physique jokes at him, which would be like CM Punk making fun of Apollo Crew's body. They probably forced him to wear it just to point it out and bury him some more (which they just did).


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm not trying to be Captain Killjoy but ...did Goldberg look completely gassed by that little bit of action? It did to me.


I'm absolutely in disbelief that a 40+ year old who has been away from the ring for 12 years isn't in ring shape. Who would have thought? :surprise:



He wanted to do the match in Dec - January but considering Goldberg is the biggest draw in the arena, I don't think Vince cares.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck. The Club are going to go bobbin'.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Looking through the last few pages all I see is a bunch of people who devalue the word "buried" by completely over using it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo about to get his win back from last night


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Enzo and Cass are lame what an embarrassing outfit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Continuation from their Toy Story promo last night :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!!! :smile2:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sodone at Enzo and Cass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Therapy said:


> This is going to be super fucking gay


Isn't that what most non-fans say of wrestling?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not even a big fan of either Brock or Goldberg, but even having said that, I really hope Goldberg's last match isn't an embarrassment for him. I have a feeling it's going to be bad and not even from a smark standpoint, but just a regular decent match standpoint. Hope I am wrong.


they both know how to build a proper match, problem is brock is out of fucks and goldberg judging by this last bit has so much ring rust that we all need an antitetanic injection just for watching him go

they are my two favorite wrestlers of all time but i would't bet on a match to remember right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fans really eat up the sing alongs don't they? They go nuts when they know exactly what someones gonna say.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Memories.................


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ENZO AND CASS ARE WOODY AND BUZZLIGHTYEAR AFTER LAST NIGHT'S TOY STORY JOKES :lmao

This is the most continuation we've seen from WWE in YEARS!* :lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm embarrassed for 'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything about this is one huge fpalm


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Man, Goldberg just exposed his age. He should've Speared Rusev and Jackhammered Heyman. Rusev would've made it look good regardless.*


*I can't see any powermoves on Heyman ending well ..
*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One great team (Amore and Cass) are dressed as one of the GOAT teams (Woody and Buzz Lightyear). :clap


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm at work and can't watch intently, but Goldberg looked like Oldberg. Sting looked much better moving around on his debut.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hope some divas dress up mmmmmmmmmm charlotte as a sexy evil witch :flair


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I guess the embarrassment of Guns & Gallows continues with each of them sporting a pumpkin as a new head accessory...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder what Vince dressed up as for Halloween.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enzo is so GOAT on the mic :lol

Gift of the fucking gab.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Should be entertaining.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

drougfree said:


> what is this garbage?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Toy Story 3 was so sad.

:mj2


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Goldberg's my man but I have one piece of advice DYE YOUR FUCKI*N BEARD, that was a unpleasant and borderline cringe worthy segment, that looked somebody's grandfather tussling with a man in his physical prime.

You are in a cosmetic business and you shouldn't be too proud to use any method to enhance your appearance , dyeing that beard would take a good 6 to 8 years off his appearance


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The problem with Goldberg trying to come back at his age is his whole move set is crazy power moves, which 90% of guys could never do even in their physical prime, whereas someone like Flair, Hogan or Funk, etc. could get away with working at old ages because they never did that much offensively even in their prime, they just know psychology and how to work a crowd.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DICK JOKE DICK JOKE DICK JOKE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buster Baxter said:


> I wonder what Vince dressed up as for Halloween.


Satan


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

You know, people call TJ lame but Enzo and Cass are SO fucking corny. After they do their intro they should just stop talking.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

candy corn > tater tots


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Wait; 'Ol Meth Eyes is wrestling in his costume? 

This is terrible


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


Ugh.. I forgot that took place.. So sad seeing him sell Pumpkins like he landed on a bed of tacks


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Fucking cringe.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo is one of a kind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else miss the old Halloween episodes of Smackdown back in the ruthless aggression era? Man those was so good. Greatest memory is Stephanie's huge tits in that wicked witch dress mmmmmm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Enzo is one of a kind.


New Jersey's own.

:drose

:mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> I wonder what Vince dressed up as for Halloween.


Reigns?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is the lamest wrestling match I've ever seen. 

Enzo/Cass were great on the mic though. Cass's Woody impression was hilarious :lol Don't break these guys up.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:deanfpalm :deanfpalm :deanfpalm :deanfpalm


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at Gallows bobbing the apple.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Toy Story 3 was so sad.
> 
> :mj2


Holy crap I know. Thank God for them "pushing" the claw though lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

BAH GAWD THE SKELETON IS BROKEN IN HALF!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Satan


I think Satan dresses as Vince McMahon.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

remember the series of ridiculous matches they put sandow and ziggler in ... i don't know what was so golden about those but they really were. 

ambrose must be happy he's on smackdown for this year at least. lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Ugh.. I forgot that took place.. So sad seeing him sell Pumpkins like he landed on a bed of tacks


Well, Cesaro was at one point wrestling in Chikara in the Los Ice Creams who if IIRC had a team finisher of dropping their opponent on sprinkles.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Found a stream but missed the Goldberg segment, dammit.

I like this Trick or Streetfight, despite the shitty name and my general Halloween dislike. Enzo and Cass bringing the comedy, Gallows and Anderson bringing the physicality.

Enzo hitting Gallows with a skeleton and punching an apple outta his mouth :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Satan


He asked what is his Halloween costume, not his every day clothes >>


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> remember the series of ridiculous matches they put sandow and ziggler in ... i don't know what was so golden about those but they really were.
> 
> ambrose must be happy he's on smackdown for this year at least. lol.


Yea, I remember. Those matches were ridiculous. It did nothing for Damien Sandow, and it killed whatever momentum Dolph Ziggler had left at the time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I think Satan dresses as Vince McMahon.


And Triple H is called The King of Kings. Coincidence, my ass!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Japanese table yessssssssssss


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else miss the old Halloween episodes of Smackdown back in the ruthless aggression era? Man those was so good. Greatest memory is Stephanie's huge tits in that wicked witch dress mmmmmm.


Doing gods work


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should replace the October PPV with 'Halloween Havoc.'


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I remember. Those matches were ridiculous. It did nothing for Damien Sandow, and it killed whatever momentum Dolph Ziggler had left at the time.


I know and I knew it was shit to them as well but it was the same as when sandow was doing his interpretive dance thing, i couldn't help but laugh because sandow is just so naturally funny.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> He asked what is his Halloween costume, not his every day clothes >>


I thought his every day clothes were as a senile out of touch old man that barley knows were he is half the time


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Get Sex Ferguson out there already.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think the most disturbing thing about this match is that it's the best match Enzo has ever had.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestling with the Buzz Lightyear wings on.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol it had to be the club


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> BAH GAWD THE SKELETON IS BROKEN IN HALF!!


:jr that skeleton has a family!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anderson and Gallows should immediately hand in their contracts and leave WWe. Deserve better.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the retarded booking continues


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol THE BULLET CLUB GUYS


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I swear the WWE never fails to go over the top lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That DDT was horrendous.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They should replace the October PPV with 'Halloween Havoc.'


Spin the wheel and make the deal


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That finish made the diva's cell match look good. What a waste of a pie.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The stupid idiot Cass forgets to take the filling out of the pumpkin before putting it on Gallows head which results in the stupid idiot Enzo botching his finish.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At least with this 50/50 shit I got that AMAZING Machine Gun bump!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Gallows had to hold the pumpkin because his head was too big :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Could they not have done this to the shining stars or something? all i'm asking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing Enzo as Buzz reminds me that Liv Morgan has a Jessie outfit and makes me :book


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is just too much raw brand for me to take... hiac, raw, fuckin christ... the A show is so much more tolerable.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Guns & Gallows, go back to Japan...you are better than this shit. 

Even TNA would treat like a serious tag team...fpalm.

The money can't be that good to compromise your self respect.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You have to be a real geek to cheer that shit. fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wtf did I just see?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Karl Anderson is a former G1 Climax finalist, dammit! He deserves better!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE loves their fuckery. That's for sure.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Enzo just can't do anything right in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Doing gods work


Man its sucha shame she never showed those glorious tits in playboy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kendrick with the attire matching the belt.

Nice.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What did I just turn to.....................................................................


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Only in the WWE will you see wrestlers bash each other with pumpkins :cole


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TBK looks so lit with the title :clap :clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> Spin the wheel and make the deal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Lord, what an obnoxious Network commercial that is. Geez.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

:Vince are you not entertained


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Toy Story 3 was so sad.
> 
> :mj2











:batista3


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, it's a Halloween episode of Raw. Of course it's going to be campy. Bitch about Gallows and Anderson deserving better some other time.

I mean, I agree, but it's okay to have a laugh once in a while.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Good Lord, what an obnoxious Network commercial that is. Geez.


That "when I tell you to jump, you say how high?" line pisses me off every time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DammitC said:


> Only in the WWE will you see wrestlers bash each other with pumpkins :cole


Well a wrestling owner just bashed a pumpkin earlier today.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TBK. The only man that can place the CW division back on track.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hopefully we get Strowman soon :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really wish Kendrick would go back to this look









He had such a cool Cobain rockstar thing going on back then.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Time for some serious wrasslin with the cruisers now anyway. Should be good.

Fuck I love THE Brian Kendrick with the belt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"get a fucking haircut hippie"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Absolute crickets for TJ Perkins.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD THAT POP FOR PERKINS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :ha


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Here comes Mega Man.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Hopefully we get Strowman soon :mark:


and could you imagine if i'd told you two months ago you'd be saying that? lol. i'm the same. lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice CW division. Crowd is dead. WWE did a great job ruining this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd dead already.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i want to like perkins due to the epic megaman theme, but it's difficult, beyond difficult.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice costume TJ, you scare the crowd so much they went to the bathroom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Nice CW division. Crowd is dead. WWE did a great job ruining this.


Monday Night Raw: Were good ideas go to die


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh I guess it is nice to get this CW match out of the way early...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just imagine if the cruiserweights were in NXT, things would be so much easier.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brian Kendrick with mic time :clap


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

1997 WCW Nitro crusierweight division this is not.....


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds more like an ex lover than a rival.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ibushi SO made the right choice in not signing with WWE to be in this clusterfuck of a CW division.

Smart guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice guys don't finish last, they finish in the shower


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Loving Kendrick on the mic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SOLID promo.

Kendrick is the right move.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kendrick stfu and get this match no one gives a fuck about over with


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kendrick getting live mic time and heeling on the crowd. Thank fuck, exactly what he and the CW division needed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Toy Story 3 was so sad.
> 
> :mj2


Not to mention, as emotion-driven as Toy Story 3 was (An excellent bow-out btw), remember that was preceded by Up which imo. is Pixar's storytelling magnum opus and talk about a movie that plays on emotion my goodness! That no dialogue four minute scene summarizing Ellie and Mr Fredrick's life was incredible and that's one scene.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

CW should be on smackdown, but Kendrick is awesome on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CruiserDivas Division


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just let Kendrick run this MF division.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GOOD PROMO from The Brian Kendrick :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm honestly wondering when WWE is going to pull the plug on the entire division.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kendrick is a good promo. Not really familiar with him but good promo and he actually has a character with defined goals and agendas other than "I'm the better 'rassler."


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dunn fucking die already


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who gave the Cruiserweights a mic?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm honestly wondering when WWE is going to pull the plug on the entire division.


It really feels out of place on RAW and they don't know how to handle it. I think it would have been better off as a part of NXT.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Brian Kendrick has one of the most defined characters on the entire Raw brand. Who would've thought.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cruiserweight match?

We need some random limos to show up back stage...like in the old days. :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can one of the SVS matches have the stipulation the winner gets the CW division and SDL wins? Please?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TBK has always been good on the mic, not about punch or closing lines with him but more about the context.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Basham Brothers with Shaniqua had louder crowd reactions in their matches than this


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So who's getting wormed tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they've succeeded in making the division feel like a sideshow. congrats, no one is going to take it seriously now, what a shit show. Feel for kendrick, alexander and swann, they'd be better used on nxt or smackdown.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn good promo by Kendrick. I'm still a fan of the cruiserweight division even if I'm the only one.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm so glad Kendrick won that title last night. He's got a ton of personality and charisma, it's gonna take someone like him to get fans fired up about the cruiser weights. This audience seems to still not know what to make of them, but I think if he keeps it for a while he'll get things sparking P) for all those guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is the CW division on Raw? I think it would be so much more over and successful on SD, it feels so outta place on Raw, plus SD has such a thin roster, it really needed it more.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank god work is almost over and I can deal with boredom... this was painful to sit through after Goldberg.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CW divison would be alot better if they just didn't have to wrestle the WWE style. Just let them fly around like the WCW CW style. No matter where they are in WWE, outside of maybe NXT, they're still going to be wrestling a style that they shouldn't be using in a CW division.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry cole hes not the new champion, he's the current champion


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I think in Stephanie's mind she wants the best of Raw on her team. Despite all of them hating each other, these are the top single guys from Raw. Would be the best way to explain why they'd be a team.


That makes sense, but it wont make any sense at all if Rollins is literally out to do 2 things:
1)Defy the authority
2)Kick KO's ass,

And if he joined the team, he would be doing exactly the opposite of what his goal is. Making the character terrible.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST DO TO YOURSELF TJ???


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HO)LY SHIT TJP


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG he could've broken his neck!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It really feels out of place on RAW and they don't know how to handle it. I think it would have been better off as a part of NXT.


Or SDL.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Thats a very risky move.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pongo said:


> OP? a team with rusev (they booked him like shit) and y2j? aj, cena, orton and ambrose kayfabe wise shit all over them


Reigns and Rollins already are both OP as fuck, and Owens isnt that bad either. It is kinda OP and I hope SDL also OP's their team to maximum. Plus SDL will probably have Ziggler and Corbin as the 2 other guys and Baron is getting speared by Roman and no way is Ziggler gonna go 2014 mode now.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Wicked bump from TJ Perkins


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the slow style i oh you know what, fuck you wwe


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MAN WITH THE PLAN


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The way T.J Perkins landed, owww!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What garbage is that? Even half of your body should stop the count-out.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy shit TJ almost legit broke his neck. The rope slipped out of his hand and he had no way to break his fall. Jesus Christ that could have been catastrophic.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Perkins now doing heel shit? Jesus christ...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel-ish moves by TJP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Monday Night Raw: Were good ideas go to die





Dolorian said:


> It really feels out of place on RAW and they don't know how to handle it. I think it would have been better off as a part of NXT.


They made a big mistake by placing the guys from the CW Classic on Raw. Most of the Raw audience did not watch the CW Classic so these guys were just random people that nobody knew. It takes time to get familiar with the audience. 

Instead they should have immediately made Neville and Kallisto the stars of the division just so that the crowd knew who these people were. Then you could bring in the new guys and try to develop something based on the Neville and Kallisto foundation for the division.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That move shouldn't be done again.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

No DQ, falls count anywhere match between TJP and THE Brian Kendrick? I'm here for all of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Have a CW division in 2016 and have them wrestle no differently than your typical WWE match.

:lmao

Unbelievable.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kendrick bringing out some aggression from Tj could be exactly what Tj needs.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJP needs Stokely Hathaway.

I need Stokely Hathaway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You see what happens when you make Brian Kendrick the focal point of the division, you get a reaction out of even the blandest faces in TJP.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Kendrick is a good promo. Not really familiar with him but good promo.


Yea, Kendrick is good on the mic. I remember he used to have a hippie character where they had him cut promos while talking as if he was reciting poetry (similar to Raven) at TNA in 2011. He managed to pull it off really well from what I remember


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Apparently Mick Foley is dressing up as a morbidly obese homeless person for Halloween...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Strowman has tremendous upside.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Great heel move by Kendrick, and TJP showing some fire! Great night for developing the Cruiserweight Division. Kendrick got boos, and Perkins got "TJ" chants to end that segment. See, not hard at all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Love this guy.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Strowman randomly destroying half of the roster would be actually good booking.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Good booking

Classic heel work!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoa TJ actually got a decent chant there at the end, gotta give kudos to Kendrick for helping get him over there.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Reigns and Rollins already are both OP as fuck, and Owens isnt that bad either. It is kinda OP and I hope SDL also OP's their team to maximum. Plus SDL will probably have Ziggler and Corbin as the 2 other guys and Baron is getting speared by Roman and *no way is Ziggler gonna go 2014 mode now*.


let a man dream, he's my fav :hogan


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What was the controversy at Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So Stroman is going to fight and earn a spot on the team?!?!?

He's been a babyface this entire time?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Stroman has been pretty damn amazing since he got reworked.

His voice seems monsterious, and he legit looks like he can squash lesnar and goldberg at the same time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fill that battle royal with jobbers and low carders, have strowman kill every last one of them


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kind of liking Strowman a bit more. He's not the most mobile guy, but WWE have built him up decently well as a monster.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so you have your two cw wrestle wwe's slow dangers style thats injured 10 or so guys in the space of two years, have them do that risky move which could have resulted in a broken neck only to pull that lame ass cuntist finish, because god forbid they can't come up with anything original.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Strowman randomly destroying half of the roster would be actually good booking.


Strowman, The Barbarian


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I missed TJ almost killing himself.. GIF request!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is so awful. It must be nice to get paid just for being a big guy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HIAC controversy? 

The fuck... what controversy?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> What was the controversy at Hell in a Cell?


maybe woods tapping when cesaro and sheamus got disqualified? I don't know, it could be as stupid as KO and Jericho antics.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I imagine Stroman will find work in wrestling as long as he wants it barring serious injury (and he is a mountain of a man so that bump count is high), but Stroman might make some good bucks on voice over work when his days in the squared circle end.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> What was the controversy at Hell in a Cell?


I'm assuming they mean Jericho's interference. 

Otherwise I'm just as confused as you.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Perkins now doing heel shit? Jesus christ...


There are more than one or two ways to book a face and this line of thinking is exactly why we have goofy, boy scout, white bread babyfaces with no edge that consistently get booed in favor of the heel. It's totally plausible for TJ to attack Kendrick who just screwed him for the second consecutive night. Most normal human beings would be perturbed about their opponent intentionally getting himself counted out so he doesn't have to defend his title. If anything, we need more faces that behave like actual human beings instead of emotionless, white meat, "pure of heart" caricatures.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> I missed TJ almost killing himself.. GIF request!


You don't want to see it. He did a frankensteiner (looked like) over the top rope and landed head first on the ring apron while kendrick landed on the mat outside. awful to look at.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

woot woot WM31 the winner where Reigns main evented and Seth won his first world title!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zero reaction for Foley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not even a pop for Foley. Crowd dead already. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There should be no other outcome for the Battle Royal than Strowman emerging. 

Anything else is just another failed Raw booking move.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If I'm a heel I don't give 2 f*cks about fighting for my brand.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Y2J/KO and Rollins/Reigns on the same team for SvrS. Strowman becomes the 5th man in the battle royal. Holefully.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I missed TJ almost killing himself.. GIF request!


normally i would oblige however this show is making we want to smash my tv


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pongo said:


> let a man dream, he's my fav :hogan


Hey, don't worry. Dolph Ziggler usually performs well in Survivor Series. He was the sole survivor TWICE, and he's won 2 midcard matches as well. He has a good track record in that ppv. I'm sure Ziggler will still do well this year


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Zayn and strowman the final 2 in the Battle royal, Strowman winning is the right move. He HAS to win, 100%.

If sami wins, that would be a disaster imo

Sami will get his time at Money in the bank next year, and be a top guy, don't fuck up strowmans run


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Foley will soon be receiving CW division reactions. :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

really? REALLY? load of shit, it was hiac, there was going to be fuckery.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit ropes are back to being red, lol don't know why i'm just now realizing that, thank god i was afraid those dreaded white ropes was gonna remain.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL Foley pausing for a reaction to "first women's HIAC" and getting nothing. Bet that broke his heart.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Are morbidly obese Mick Foley and Kevin gonna have a biggest tits contest?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Not even a pop for Foley. Crowd dead already. :lol


Doesn't help that he's over exposed. His shtick is so old.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> There should be no other outcome for the Battle Royal than Strowman emerging.
> 
> Anything else is just another failed Raw booking move.


So what you're saying then Darren young is winning


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Zero reaction for Foley.


It was come to a point you people don't even wait for wrestler to walk half of the ramp to complain about the crowd. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If I'm a heel I don't give 2 f*cks about fighting for my brand.


Yeah, unless I get a title shot in return for winning.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Y2J chants and no KO chants :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J still more over than life (and KO)


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think Corey Graves meant to say "for couples"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the stream is not even letting me watch the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Doesn't help that he's over exposed. His shtick is so old.


True.  His character has been awful. But we all know Foley is capable of God like promos when not being scripted.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, unless I get a title shot in return for winning.


Exactly, which I know isn't included.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I would have thought that Owens being as good of a friend to Jericho that he is, would have helped Jericho finally find a shirt to go with his suit. Alas I was wrong. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens took a shot at the women's match there. Maybe Meltzer was right about Owens facial expression yesterday.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mick pumpkins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO taking a subtle shot on the women lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Owens took a shot at the women's match there. Maybe Meltzer was right about Owens facial expression yesterday.


What'd he say? I'm simming the Steiners vs Harlem Heat on 2K17 rn


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Owens is so fucking small that it hurts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol anyone else notice how Owens calls them "Team Kevin and Chris," while Jericho calls them "Team Chris and Kevin?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait how did Owens take a shot at the womens HIAC match? I missed it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If I'm a heel I don't give 2 f*cks about fighting for my brand.


ALL. OF. THIS.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope Styles tomorrow doesn't show that he care to be on team smackdown


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmaooo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why Foley gotta scream at every damn thing.

Simmer down Mick.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Key of Jericho!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho is just fucking awesome :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE KEY OF JERICHO... LOCK IT IN MANNNNN :HA :HA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kane helped hbk beat taker, so mich why you not pissed at kane and hbk.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jericho's got material for days


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho is just not working as a heel and it is not helping Owens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE KEY OF JERICHO ! LOCK IT IN MAAAAAAN !!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL I fucking love Jericho!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Why Foley gotta scream at every damn thing.
> 
> Simmer down Mick.


because he's a morbidly obese egomaniac who is determined to make everything all about him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley's dressed like some alcoholic bum dad showing up trying to dress nice for a meeting with his parole officer.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> KO taking a subtle shot on the women lol


subtle? lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

HERE COMES DA GUY! :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

dem boos :ha


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy fuck.

"It's the Key of Jericho, lock it in, man!!!"

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

I love you, Chris Jericho. No ****. Maybe.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT*! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Ruin the integrity of the cell."

Um, okay..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The GUY is here :mark: crowd seems to love him tonight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stooge Foley is so bad on the mic when he used to be a GOAT. 

LOL at Roman's no reaction.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit, that's the lowest I've ever heard them take the sound levels.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

LOCK IT IN! LOCK IT IN! LOCK IT IN!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright Roman. Walk a little faster lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO hates how over Y2J is in his segments and Mick wanted to laugh at Jericho's trolling. He fought it hard.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Jericho is just not working as a heel and it is not helping Owens.


It'll help soon enough, for their inevitable feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait how did Owens take a shot at the womens HIAC match? I missed it.


He said "I was the one making history and I was the one stealing the show"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Owens, Jericho, Reigns, Rollins and Strowman vs AJ, Ambrose and ..... tbc.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Survivor Series

KO
Jericho
Roman Reigns
Rollins
Strowman/Zayn

vs

AJ Styles
Ambroise
Orton
Wyatt
Ziggler/miz?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cipher said:


> What'd he say? I'm simming the Steiners vs Harlem Heat on 2K17 rn


Owens claimed that his match with Rollins was THE main event in the ppv. He said it with emphasis though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Eyes are always on Roman


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao at Foley turning Reigns' title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"no he's not" chants LOOOOOOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns is the ultimate heel :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> The GUY is here :mark: crowd seems to love him tonight


Yeah you're just as stupid as you were last night


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Feel sorry for those on the SDL side for the mega-booking Reigns will get at SS.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who writes this sh*t for Reigns fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does Roman look bigger to anyone else? I think he has gained a few pounds and his arms look bigger too. I'm not trying to judge or anything just making a observation lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman smiling the boos off just like Cena, ugh.... why we gotta got through this shit again just turn the retard heel.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Yeah you're just as stupid as you were last night


Truth hurts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman sucks chants

Please Roman shut up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a good one.. Gotta give it to Roman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns really is a vile smug cunt. The guy is a fucking embarrassment


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

spongebob tater tots baby gurl beleeh dat!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman is absolutely terrible man. Terrible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jeez that was terrible from Reigns.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, Roman is just making me cringe right now...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Need to change his name to Times New Roman Reigns.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL genius heel Jericho. See the way he subverts the audience expectations?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman got me cracking up with his jokes tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No one is going to be on the list tonight :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jericho-Reigns feud incoming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally about time Jericho started to turn the list around to make it work for a heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho finally realizing he was getting over and is now trying his best to get them to hate him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> "Ruin the integrity of the cell."
> 
> Um, okay..


Right? I mean, the ending to the first Kane ripped the cell right off. Would Foley bypass the incredible storytelling in that moment and yell at Kane.

Spongebob Squarepants references on Raw? Well, Vince Mcmahon is old enough to be in Shady Shoals and at least as senile as Mermaid Man.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Gainn_Damage said:


> spongebob tater tots baby gurl beleeh dat!


jack and the beanstalk sufferin' suckatash


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

JeriTroll!!!!! *cues the Merica chants*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Everyone on Jericho's nuts here but Goldbergs an old man, newsflash Jericho is only a couple years younger than Goldberg


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Would the universe implode if the list is put on the list?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Truth hurts


It must because you obviously can't face it


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So now Jericho has to job to reigns that sucks


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cipher said:


> What'd he say? I'm simming the Steiners vs Harlem Heat on 2K17 rn


He emphasized how it was the main-event of the show and how his match stole the show.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does Roman look bigger to anyone else? I think he has gained a few pounds and his arms look bigger too. I'm not trying to judge or anything just making a observation lol!


He's definitively pudgier.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho is one of the goat man


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jericho finally heeling with the list.

Roman had a couple of decent lines there, though. Didn't need Foley going "zing!" though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does Roman look bigger to anyone else? I think he has gained a few pounds and his arms look bigger too. I'm not trying to judge or anything just making a observation lol!


He looks more Bulky, not fat.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

U.S. title match should happen between Roman and Jericho at the RAW December ppv.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No stupid idiots going on TLoJ tonight? WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?!?

And while Reigns is solid, I'd love to see Jericho finally win the U.S. Title for the first time in his career.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman is awesome. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"My body hurts right now" You sure aint selling it though are you? Fucking dumb ass.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nuuuuuuu Jericho gonna get destroyed


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is anybody really still talking about the women's match though Cole?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Watch it not be for the US Title. Foley didn't say it, but Cole did. Cole gets things wrong. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

If the WWE is smart, KO will help jericho win.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

y2goat to job another shield guy :deanfpalm


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Jericho saying ya dig is cooler than the damn list if you ask me, lol. True professional.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> LOL Foley pausing for a reaction to "first women's HIAC" and getting nothing. *Bet that broke his heart.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God WWE's gonna sell that Womens HIAC match as if it was the greatest thing of all time now aint they? Hope they make sure to include those awful table spots.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Spongebob Squarepants references on Raw? Well, Vince Mcmahon is old enough to be in Shady Shoals and at least as senile as Mermaid Man.


Well we could get this again...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman is awesome.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


He was great tonight. Had me cracking up. As you can tell the people who are calling him terrible are the same posters who shit on him daily cause of their gimmick


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, well... wonder who wins that match?!

:eyeroll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent segment besides Roman. But would they actually have Jericho take the title off Roman? I'm all for Roman dropping it, but Jericho is not the right guy for a number of reasons.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nobody is talking about or gives a fuck about that shower of shite botchfest match from last night Cole you little wanker


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl this fucking gay ass women's match. They're still trying to put it over. I'm glad Owens buried it.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> He was great tonight. Had me cracking up. As you can tell the people who are calling him terrible are the same posters who shit on him daily cause of their gimmick


go away loudon nobody likes your shitposts or finds you funny or interesting in any way


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> He was great tonight. Had me cracking up. As you can tell the people who are calling him terrible are the same posters who shit on him daily cause of their gimmick


He wasn't terrible..


He's just boring and soulless.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Here it is
Zayn vs Strowman at the ending


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Zayn


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're going to use Seth to hopefully get Reigns some goodwill. He'll aid him in the win tonight. I'm just glad it's looking like the 5-on-5 is shaping up to be compelling and it looks like, Dean & AJ will also be teaming up for SD now. Really looking forward to SvrS now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You should never ever ever cut to commercial during Sami's theme. It's the only thing that makes people care about him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Reigns is not as awful as the character he portrays, which is one of the worst "main event" level characters in wrestling history.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, at least they showed parts of Sami Zayn's entrance


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking forward to Sami and Strowman in this battle royal.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Zayn winning and Strowman losing his mind and beating zayn to a bloody pulp for a good 10 minutes is another booking call that would make kinda sense


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami and Braun will be the last two standing...I wonder how it will go.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Man does Foley suck. Always coming across like a whiny sap. In character and his inane social media posts. No wonder the office fucks with the guy so much


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well according to Roman from multiple interviews he feels the fans have no right to criticize any of the wrestlers cause they haven't been in the ring before. I'll never let that go, that that dumb ass feels that way. Such a smug little cunt.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see Rollins being the last man added to Team RAW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN TIME 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> He wasn't terrible..
> 
> 
> He's just boring and soulless.


Not even close.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope Corbin is the one that stands up tomorrow night and says he's not scared of Strowman and he'll do what they want as long as he's paid well to do it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can truly tell how stubborn and single minded Vince is everytime Roman comes out, no matter how bad he gets booed Vince sees him as his top guy so no matter what nothing will change that.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Well according to Roman from multiple interviews he feels the fans have no right to criticize any of the wrestlers cause they haven't been in the ring before. I'll never let that go, that that dumb ass feels that way. Such a smug little cunt.


Well.. I have.. So does that mean I can call him a tosser and it's fine?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy crap that nikki looked identical


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris Brown just won halloween


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Well according to Roman from multiple interviews he feels the fans have no right to criticize any of the wrestlers cause they haven't been in the ring before. I'll never let that go, that that dumb ass feels that way. Such a smug little cunt.


2 years later :lol 

Well TBH he is right


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Godway said:


> You should never ever ever cut to commercial during Sami's theme. It's the only thing that makes people care about him.


Zayn's theme and *especially* his dancing are the things I like least about him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> They're going to use Seth to hopefully get Reigns some goodwill. He'll aid him in the win tonight.


Let's hope it goes down that way


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sami and Braun will be the last two standing...I wonder how it will go.


Maybe a double elimination.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It...was..A...J...Styles...Corey. fpalm.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Not even close.


OK, so who cloned Legit Boss?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why are there tag teams in this battle royal?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus arguing in the corner lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Darren Young really dressed like Bob Backland.:lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL STROWMAN
(or let zayn somehow win, and beat him to holy hell after)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOL 5 white guys just jumped a black guy


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

A decent RAW so far, apart from the Cruiserweights I don't care for and the latest installment from RAW's awful main event scene.

I have no interest in this Smackdown vs RAW tag match at Survivor Series.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PunkShoot said:


> Zayn winning and Strowman losing his mind and beating zayn to a bloody pulp for a good 10 minutes is another booking call that would make kinda sense


Hey, if it gives Sami some sympathy and Strowman some heat. I say go for it!!

I prefer Sami to be on Team Raw than Strowman though. I think he'd make the match more exciting from a quality standpoint IMO


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For the love of.....is Darren Young wearing Bob Backlund's clothes?

Heh, he looks more like IRS.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Who is that IRS lookin' muthafucka!?*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DF Titus?! :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lothario said:


> He's definitively pudgier.


I think so but it's not necessarily a bad thing lol!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Breaking News : Darren Young still has a job.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

To be fair, I'd rather have Strowman on team Raw over Big Show or Mark Henry.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF kind of stupid shit booking is this, strowman knocked out of the ring after 3 finishers, really


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> OK, so who cloned Legit Boss?


So Reigns is not allowed to have any fans on here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just came back from commercial.

:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have never seen as many jobbers in the ring at the same time in my life :lmao

Poor Sami i say. What a waste of talent


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Titus to have some difficulties in his press conference after this match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman selling the Helluva Kick on the run.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Zayn's theme and *especially* his dancing are the things I like least about him.


You should change your name to No Soul Man Danny B smh.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Well strowman obviously wins now which is good at least, but still, making him look weak.

Yes I know he took 3 finishes to get him out, but still


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman out already...alrighty then.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> He looks more Bulky, not fat.


I think that might be the word I was looking for his arms look huge! His belly seems bigger but I guess he could be bulking up lol! It is not necessarily a bad thing! LOL!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

raw is fucking terrible tonight. You get one minute into a match in the rest of it is almost all commercials


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck.. I just looked at my clock.. Only an hour and half passed? This drag is dragging ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think so but it's not necessarily a bad thing lol!


Yeah I think the weight gain has made Reigns look better. Watching his matches from last year and 2014 he looks so small now he looks more badass and the vest looks better on him too.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Strowman out already...alrighty then.


he is not out, middle rope. He will come back near the end and win the match.

Pretty obvious


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Chris Brown just won halloween


Yes he did.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Strowman out already...alrighty then.


Nah, he went through the ropes. Strowman is still in there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If Strowman doesn't win, I riot.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> So Reigns is not allowed to have any fans on here?


No, it's fine.. Without people marking for Reigns (and that slaphead you also like) this place would be far less entertaining. >


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Who is that IRS lookin' muthafucka!?*


*"DARREN R. SCHYSTER" and shit....*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I would have strowman legit eliminate everybody in the ring, yes everybody


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> They just came back from commercial.
> 
> :lmao


I swear...this show...If they're not doing something gimmicky and stupid, it's something mediocre, if not those 2 they have the commercial timing of a Downs Syndrome case. 

Raw creative team officially a group of spider monkeys randomly typing things.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun will eliminate Sheamus and Cesaro at the same time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh well it was close enough


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I want Sami to win but I can live with Strowman. I actually think Sami will win.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually really like the team of Cesaro and Sheamus.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"DARREN R. SCHYSTER" and shit....*


LOl, they should go with that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so i guess 275th time we'll have shemales vs cesaro oh great


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Cesaro and Sheamus were working SO well though together XD

Edit: Let's go Sami!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. What a shocker.. Sami is the only one who made it to the end.. Predictable shit fuckery tit piss


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

not gonna lie, i'm really liking sheamus and cesaro's team dynamics


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I fucking love Braun. I really do.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GOOD GAWD WHAT A CLOTHESLINE! 

STROWMAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank god, good booking minus the start.

Beauty


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Strowman with the sell job of the century.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God this guy is FUCKING ASS.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BRAUN FUCKING STROWMAN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Final member to Team Raw? lmao. Someone messed up. I know Rollins is the last member, but he hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn. I wanted Sami. Strowman is fine, too. Getting away from Wyatt was the best thing to happen to him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what do sdl think? they'll add kane you cunt


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> No, it's fine.. Without people marking for Reigns (and that slaphead you also like) this place would be far less entertaining. >


Do you neckbeards haven't gotten anything better to do than hate Roman Reigns and proudly mark for vanilla midgets like Samy Zain?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I would've liked to see Sami get in the Survivor Series match to see some in-fighting between the "love triangle" that is Owens, Jericho, and Zayn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Adding Sami would have made the RAW team dynamics too complicated due to his backstory with Owens, I think it is a good move to include a neutral party like Braun to balance things out.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

how did they mess up?

Roman Reings
KO
Jericho
Strowman

final member = seth


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone notice that in the prematch graphic screens Roman's US title is bigger than KO's ? lmao noticed it last night


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

On Twitter they were saying this is the first time Jericho has ever challenged for the US title. Interesting fact.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's pretty funny how the idea of pissing off Jericho was to make him wrestle for the US Title since he doesn't care about the US title and openly said so.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think the weight gain has made Reigns look better. Watching his matches from last year and 2014 he looks so small now he looks more badass and the vest looks better on him too.


I suppose it does make him look more intimidating and dominant when fighting his opponents!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Final member to Team Raw? lmao. Someone messed up. I know Rollins is the last member, but he hasn't been announced yet.


?????

ko
jericho
strowman
roman

final member = seth


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So SDL will counter with: Ziggler, Miz, Wyatt, Kane and... Corbin?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Would have been happy with either Zayn or Strowman getting it tbh. Graves made the good point that "if a nuclear warhead wants to be on your team, you just let him!"

They fucked up the graphic though. "Final member of Raw" when there's one more to go. Cole even went through Team Raw right after, because I thought I missed someone getting in. Owens, Jericho, Reigns, and Strowman. And they've said it's 5 on 5 for weeks.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to see Strowman vs Corbin at Survivor Series.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will also be interesting to see how Braun and Wyatt interact at SurvivorSeries during the match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Final member to Team Raw? lmao. Someone messed up. I know Rollins is the last member, but he hasn't been announced yet.


After Seth screws Jericho in the main event, they'll make it official next week. RAW actually has a strong unit. No one outside of Dean & AJ on SD can match their collective credibility and Cena won't be there. They may go with Orton, Luke and Bray but meh. Corbin could could use the exposure more, imo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

PunkShoot said:


> ?????
> 
> ko
> jericho
> ...


We all know it's going to be Seth, but they haven't announced him yet. Yet when Strowman won they said he was the final member of the team. Just a small detail I was pointing out lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> So SDL will counter with: Ziggler, Miz, Wyatt, Kane and... Corbin?


You're quite clearly missing AJ and Ambrose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> They may go with Orton, Luke and Bray but meh. Corbin could could use the exposure more, imo.


I read a rumor that Orton may not be on it due to having a new kid, so he and Cena are both likely out of SurvivorSeries.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot about corbin, he is no doubt the strowman answer.

AJ Styles
Amrose
Orton
Wyatt
Corbin

not bad


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think SD team will be AJ (cause Owens taunted him on raw talk last night), Ambrose, Corbin and it's possible to be Ziggler and Miz cause champions n stuff.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emma. :book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma..:banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready for Emma's return! I'm glad her back got better!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao I forgot about cena


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Even hardcore geeks would stuff Byron Saxton in a locker.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> After Seth screws Jericho in the main event, they'll make it official next week. RAW actually has a strong unit. No one outside of Dean & AJ on SD can match their collective credibility and Cena won't be there. They may go with Orton, Luke and Bray but meh. Corbin could could use the exposure more, imo.


If Roman Reigns ( US Champion) gets to compete for Team Raw, then so should Dolph Ziggler (IC Champion) for Team Smackdown. They're both champions for their respective brands. Might as well have them represent the best of Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I somehow see James Ellsworth making Team SmackDown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E with the Farooq hat.

Papa Shango!

:mark:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I suppose it does make him look more intimidating and dominant when fighting his opponents!


He is looking bigger, they should approach that.

Big, bearded Roman who flipped his opponents like nothing was GOAT, like in his match with Fin Balor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Big E is a Nation Member and Kofi is The Godfather?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok...This actually looks funny. I'm still tired of New Day though.

Papa Shango,lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol they are all of Charles Whites characters


----------



## PureSavagery (Sep 12, 2016)

Wheres the Supreme fighting machine Kama?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E as Nation of Domination :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> 2 years later :lol
> 
> Well TBH he is right


Just wanted to put it out there again incase anyone might not know, also how is he right? Everyone has the right to criticize something, i mean should movie critics not be allowed to critique movies because they aren't actors and directors? 

Are we supposed to sit here and go "Well i would like to give my criticism on this wrestler and how well he performs but i've never wrestled before so my opinion is invalid".

You do realize you're saying that you agree that YOU have no right give an opinion on wrestlers right? Just wanna make sure you realize that, should probably keep that in mind next time you feel compelled to criticize anything on a wrestling show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao at New Day being Charles Wright.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Are they selling a Charles Wright DVD soon or something?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They are wearing all of Kama's other gimmicks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E is NoD Mizark, Xavier is Papa Shango and Kofi is The Godfather. :bow

:heston at Woods saying R.I.P. in peace for Francesca II. Looking forward to Francesca III.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought that was Farooq but, still cool.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RIP In Peace. :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is some 1950's minstrel show type stuff


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh, just realized if instead of Farooq he dressed as "Kama", all 3 would be the three characters of the same guy.

Ok, just read further...Nation of Domination I never knew that well due to Nitro being what I watched then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I just skimmed the Raw live report, no Seth so far?

Saw that Roman and Jericho are on so that's good (Y)


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kama, Papa Shango and Godfather. Okay, they just made up for their shitty segment with Tom Phillips last night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

To be fair, Ryder gets Emma's booty all the time...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> He is looking bigger, they should approach that.
> 
> Big, bearded Roman who flipped his opponents like nothing was GOAT, like in his match with Fin Balor.


They always try to push Roman as "The Big Dawg" so him going back to that would make sense.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kofi has a Sasha Banks necklace lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You're quite clearly missing AJ and Ambrose.


Holding out hope they rematch at SS instead of taking part. But 99.9% chance that won't happen. 

So Styles, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler, Wyatt?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DammitC said:


> If Roman Reigns ( US Champion) gets to compete for Team Raw, so should Dolph Ziggler (IC Champion) for Team Smackdown. They're both champions for their respective brands. Might as well have them represent the best of Raw and Smackdown.


Very, very true. I assumed he'd be defending vs Miz but iirc, Miz definetly insinuated he'd be delaying his rematch so you have a point. Dolph would be a good addition.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I just skimmed the Raw live report, no Seth so far?
> 
> Saw that Roman and Jericho are on so that's good (Y)


Not yet, no. Probably going to interfere in the Reigns/Jericho match.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

How can anyone bare these fucking fools? Awful.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They don't get booty, they stay booty! lolz


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shuck and jiving black guy time!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This godfather/ Papa Shango/ godfather in nation of domination thing is really clever. good job New Day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck you Rich Swann.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Third time is not a charm WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Kama Mustafa/Papa Shango/Godfather combo made me excited, but my wife didn't get it and then accused me of "mansplaining" the gimmicks of Charles Wright...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Just wanted to put it out there again incase anyone might not know, also how is he right? Everyone has the right to criticize something, i mean should movie critics not be allowed to critique movies because they aren't actors and directors?
> 
> Are we supposed to sit here and go "Well i would like to give my criticism on this wrestler and how well he performs but i've never wrestled before so my opinion is invalid".


We can watch all the pro wrestling we want and criticize what we want but we will never know what they all go through unless we have actually done it ourselves. Thats the element we will never know unless we our pro wrestlers ourselves.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT BOTCH HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What's with all the 6 cruisers ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok iv'e heard the godfather Meltzer himself praise Swann, I wanna see what the hype is about


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Do all black guys have to dance? :maury Jesus. Hopefully Cedric can avoid that fate.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Holding out hope they rematch at SS instead of taking part. But 99.9% chance that won't happen.
> 
> So Styles, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler, Wyatt?


I think Corbin is definitely in. 

I don't see Wyatt being in the match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, just realized if instead of Farooq he dressed as "Kama", all 3 would be the three characters of the same guy.
> 
> Ok, just read further...Nation of Domination I never knew that well due to Nitro being what I watched then.














Far left.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Big E should've been Goodfather instead, only complaint.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

What if james Elsworth is the 5th smackdown member, and he gets his rematch vs strowman LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexander is a solid cruiserweight, so let's botch his titantron not once but *twice* in the span of 10 seconds. :chlol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AngryConsumer said:


> Holding out hope they rematch at SS instead of taking part. But 99.9% chance that won't happen.
> 
> So Styles, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler, Wyatt?


If there are stakes, there is no better time for Randy to fuck SDL and Wyatt than in the tag match by RKO'ing him and leaving him to lose the match. IT actually could write Randy off to Raw to be its star and yes he is a brighter and bigger star than anyone they have right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is Cedric just in these multi man matches? The guy needs to be spotlighted instead of being mashed in one match 5 different guys every week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rich Swann should be feuding for the CW title.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rich swann imo has the most organic crowd reactions


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What's with all the 6 cruisers ?


They are the new Divas Division they just put them out there in meaningless tag matches.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So Rich Swann is Disco Inferno but less talented?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They are the new Divas Division they just put them out there in meaningless tag matches.


We need a forced "Cruiserweight Revolution" to be shoved down our throats to right the wrongs of how the CW's have been treated!

:mj4


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rich Swann :mj2


Cedric Alexander :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn it, I think some dudes were right in that E was dressed up as Kama Mustafa rather than Mark Henry, since Papa Shango (Xavier) and The Godfather (Kofi) are two other gimmicks that Charles Wright is well-known for using. :lol



Headliner said:


> Fuck you Rich Swann.


y tho? :serious:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rich Swann rocking that Heath Slater fashion wear...


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Same old shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I did give (retro) Jericho the U.S. title in WWE 2K14. 

I forgot because I haven't played in a while. lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They are the new Divas Division they just put them out there in meaningless tag matches.


It all makes perfect sense now :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ALL of these competitors were involved.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another re fucking match, seriously i want a job with the wwe since all they do is retarded booking


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

CM Punk chant incoming unk


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

soon


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Rich Swann should be feuding for the CW title.


He beat Kendrick last week so that'll probably be brought up once the Perkins feud is over.

Side note, I like that they sell Kendrick as being this old veteran on his "last chance" when Y2J is like 10 years older and fully active.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I thought that was Farooq but, still cool.


Wait, I thought the New Day dressed up as the Nation of Domination for their costumes. Kofi Kingston is supposed to be the Godfather, and Big E is supposed to be Faarooq.

However, did the New Day dress up as the Godfather's multiple gimmicks? Kofi as the Godfather, Big E as Kama Mustafa, and Xavier as Papa Shango?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Calling it now, Swann is taking the title off Kendrick.

IF they give him the chance, he can get this division over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Wait, I thought the New Day dressed up as the Nation of Domination for their costumes. Kofi Kingston is supposed to be the Godfather, and Big E is supposed to be Faarooq.
> 
> However, did the New Day dress up as the Godfather's multiple gimmicks? Kofi as the Godfather, Big E as Kama Mustafa, and Xavier as Papa Shango?


It was all Godfather's former gimmicks, yeah.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh, the crowd gives no fucks about this match.

WWE needs to do a better job of marketing these guys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Abisial said:


> Far left.


Thanks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Calling it now, Swann is taking the title off Kendrick.
> 
> IF they give him the chance, he can get this division over.


Think Alexander could too, i like these two guys in a big way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> y tho? :serious:


Tired of dancing black guys.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Drew Gulak is an awkward looking guy


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

If ibushi came out, the pop would be huge imo

Has a presence about him


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Swann and Alexander can do all these amazing things, and they just work the arm here? Bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to see Nese vs Neville, those two could put on a great match.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, the crowd gives no fucks about this match.
> 
> WWE needs to do a better job of marketing these guys.


They need to let them do more flips, more flips!1


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD is going to be so weak with Cena and Orton not being available for SS.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I almost feel sorry for these guys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, the crowd gives no fucks about this match.
> 
> WWE needs to do a better job of marketing these guys.


We hoped against it but knew it would happen...Raw "creative" screwed this division over from the get go. The crowd has no idea who most of these guys are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Swann and Alexander can do all these amazing things, and they just work the arm here? Bullshit.


CW's working the WWE style. A complete oxymoron.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So when is the premier of Total Cruiserweights? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Ugh, the crowd gives no fucks about this match.
> 
> WWE needs to do a better job of marketing these guys.


why should thee crowd give a fuck when wwe seriously doesn't


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> SD is going to be so weak with Cena and Orton not being available for SS.


Orton isn't available ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Just heard a faint Punk chant unk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This division needs Neville. 

I need the CWC back.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not one to shit on physiques, but Gulak is just....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton isn't available ?


Rumor is that he is out of SurvivorSeries since his wife is expecting a new kid around that time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton isn't available ?


 Cena and Orton aren't advertised. 

They may as well do the blow off for AJ v Ambrose. 

No way those two can carry SD to victory over Roman, Rollins, Braun and KO.

May as well tank it so it doesn't kill momentum for AJ and Ambrose.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ace said:


> SD is going to be so weak with Cena and Orton not being available for SS.


Still predicting Samoa Joe is on team SDL. AJ will be the captain, he will bring his long time friend in as a part of his team. Makes sense. Styles, Ambrose, Joe, Ziggler, Kane. Kane to match Strowman of course.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck.. Did either of them even connect with the guys on the outside of the ring?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

high flying action looooooooooooool finishes with a roll up of some kind


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's over.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Tired of dancing black guys.


They should tell the story about why he chooses to be so positive as a counteract to the negativity that was in his life. i think he lost both of his parents when he was a kid, had a rough life etc. But they'd rather market him as a shucking and jiving guy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rich swann tho is damn good, alexander is also extremely talented.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what's with all these cw six man tags?

They're not doing a trios title are they?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they do ONE flip over the top rope to the outside and Cole goes "Thats what the cruiserweight division is all about!" Even though Styles, Rollins, Neville, The Uso's, Balor, Zayn, and half the roster do flips to the outside all the time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's over.


 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Swann is definitely being built up.

He is the ONLY cruiserweight out of these 6 that got a reaction and he did beat Kendrick a week or so ago - got the pin again today. I look forward to seeing underdog Rich Swann against top heel Brian Kendrick, could be damn good.

Though the division just really reminds me when the WWE tried bringing in Luchadores in 1997 and the crowd sat in silence.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I made a World Heavyweight Championship for Roman Reigns that looks much better than the current main titles, with Platinum-colored plates.

*DEAL WITH IT!* (But he still needs to turn heel one day) Haha.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Rumor is that he is out of SurvivorSeries since his wife is expecting a new kid around that time.





Ace said:


> Cena and Orton aren't advertised.
> 
> They may as well do the blow off for AJ v Ambrose.
> 
> ...


:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If James Ellesworth is Smackdown's 5th man, team RAW will be in trouble...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Thanks for the heads up.




Anytime.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

are we going to see this again?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is cena out?????

AJ Styles
Ambroise
Cena
Wyatt
Corbin

seems good 2 me


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Cena and Orton aren't advertised.
> 
> They may as well do the blow off for AJ v Ambrose.
> 
> ...


Exactly. No need for Styles/Ambrose to partake, rather continuing/ending their feud at SS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Still predicting Samoa Joe is on team SDL. AJ will be the captain, he will bring his long time friend in as a part of his team. Makes sense. Styles, Ambrose, Joe, Ziggler, Kane. Kane to match Strowman of course.


 SD would have been stacked with the top 4 from the show.

AJ, Orton, Cena and Ambrose, without those two the team looks very weak.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It's over.


and not a minute too soon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> Why is cena out?????


Filming new season of his TV show American Grit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

PunkShoot said:


> Why is cena out?????
> 
> AJ Styles
> Ambroise
> ...


He's off filming his show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Think Alexander could too, i like these two guys in a big way.


Oh most definitely, big fan of Cedric as well. I just say Swann because seems they're booking him as the next challenger.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

At least Rich Swann got the spotlight and winning pin.

But yeah, we've seen on the CWC what these guys can do. WWE have DEFINITELY put restrictions on what they can do on Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Tired of dancing black guys.


Breh, Swann used the same schtick on the indies too, complete with All Night Long by Lionel Richie as his theme song (which he references with the "ANL" on his kickpads and his very vaguely similar theme song).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I find it absolutely retarded that James Ellsworth is one of the big focal points of SD, in the fucking main event no less. It'd be fine if he was used as a goofy comedic character in a mid to lower card feud but fuck why is he in the fucking main event picture?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Nobody gave a fuck about that repetitive ass cruiserweight tag team match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Still predicting Samoa Joe is on team SDL.


I was thinking about that but his title match with Nakamura is on the same day as SurvivorSeries no?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


Kids.....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pretty sure Randy plans conceptions to make sure he misses shows he wants no part of. And if that doesn't happen, he'll just hurt himself.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel pretty bad for not caring about the Cruiserweights as much as I should. I think they can all wrestle but something isn't working for me yet though. Maybe once their characters and motives are established I will start to like them more I really want to give the Cruiserweights a chance but something isn't clicking for me with them, yet anyway. I feel like sometimes the WWE doesn't give wrestlers storylines or characters and expects you to care about them and like them. At least Perkins and Kendrick have a storyline going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Breh, Swann used the same schtick on the indies too, complete with All Night Long by Lionel Richie as his theme song (which he references with the "ANL" on his kickpads and his very vaguely similar theme song).


That just makes me dislike him more.:lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they do ONE flip over the top rope to the outside and Cole goes "Thats what the cruiserweight division is all about!" Even though Styles, Rollins, Neville, The Uso's, Balor, Zayn, and half the roster do flips to the outside all the time.


Big part of the reason any modern cruiseweight division would be a flop.

Back then, these guys did stole the show by doing things that the rest of the roster couldn't do, they were different.

Now, they are just smallers and more boring version of the wrestlers that are already on the roster and can do the same things than them, they have no appeal.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think they're running an excuse to have NXT stars backstage at SDL SvS fallout by having a NXT taping after. I think it is probable for Joe to be the fifth member of the team with AJ, Ambrose, Corbin and Ziggler. (but maybe wyatt instead of ziggler and they can have an intercontinental championship match with ziggler and miz)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WWE Attitude said:


> are we going to see this again?


I'd rather we see this again


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I was thinking about that but his title match with Nakamura is on the same day as SurvivorSeries no?


NXT would be the night before Survivor Series.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Just for fun, lets say that AJ styles and ambroise are in a feud, cena and orton are gone.

Corbin
Wyatt
Harper
Miz
Ziggler

oh god


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

No way Wrestlemania is more "valuable" than the World Series :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

think charlotte is gonna make me jizz my pants tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> SD would have been stacked with the top 4 from the show.
> 
> AJ, Orton, Cena and Ambrose, without those two the team looks very weak.


Yep, kinda disappointing tbh

I would've loved to see:

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns/Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose/John Cena/Randy Orton/Dolph Ziggler

^ Imagine that match-up


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THAT EDIT :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They edit out the botch :maury


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That match with Lesnar is going to be a sloppy one.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He's off filming his show.


I have seen reports that Cena will be at SvS, and reports that he won't be. Nobody knows. If Cena isn't there(Orton definitely won't be there) then Samoa Joe would be a great replacement and be much more exciting to me. 

Styles
Ambrose
Ziggler

That is a good top 3

If Cena is there, great. If not, a debuting Joe is really the only savior to match his excitement. Then you need a big man to match Strowman. Kane or Corbin works just fine. Not as bad as Ace is making it sound at all. Its not like Raw has some star studded team that SDL can't contend against.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd rather we see this again


Or this


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> No way Wrestlemania is more "valuable" than the World Series :lmao


it probably is nowadays


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Just for fun, lets say that AJ styles and ambroise are in a feud, cena and orton are gone.
> 
> Corbin
> Wyatt
> ...


 At least SD's top stars are protected that way. 

With a Team of AJ, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler and Corbin/Joe they would be going into SS to job.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE is self-congratulatory to the point that it's either hilarious or uncomfortable depending on my mood. Congratulations to Wrestlemania!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

They edited the botch out! :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Queen!!!!! Best thing on RAW!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Or this


Oh damn! :book


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no boobage on display, fuck you wwe


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Thats a cool entrance, sad they waste in on this bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Or this


:lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is dead for Charlotte


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE QUEEN! :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

We're going to have to listen to how "great" that terrible match was for the next 10 years yay.....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow 13-0 at title matches on PPV. You go Charlotte.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Or this


This too !!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What happened to Charlotte's promo?

She went through a period of solid promos but she's fucking sucked on the mic recently.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I still wanted Sasha to win!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Peasants.. :lol She is such a great heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NIKKI BELLA IS THE CAPTAIN?!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlette has improved so much man


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

When Charlotte talks in slow motion like this, I cringe. It feels like she tries too hard on her deliverance.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AJ FUCKING LEE OH MY GAWD


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Peasants.. :lol She is such a great heel


Hail your queen! She's great.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Erik. said:


> What happened to Charlotte's promo?
> 
> She went through a period of solid promos but she's fucking sucked on the mic recently.


He has always been garbage, I think you people are deaf.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like Charlotte's entrance with the throne she should do it more often. Same with Sasha's Escalade and security guards. It adds to their Queen/Boss characters.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> NIKKI BELLA IS THE CAPTAIN?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yep. Makes no sense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol why would she even mention carmella?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Charlotte brought up Becky Lynch!! She might be on Team Smackdown for the women's cross-brand match :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> NIKKI BELLA IS THE CAPTAIN?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Oh, for fuck's sake... fpalm


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is Charlotte building the smackdown women's team?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is boring. And she won HIAC, not Queen of the Ring last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> Is Charlotte building the smackdown women's team?


Of course she is...Charlotte is the queen her reign encompasses both brands :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Queen about to destroy Dora the Explorer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte is a great heel even though I wanted Sasha to win. I am proud of Sasha and Charlotte even though some people didn't like the match at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Charlotte has really grown on me over the past several months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte is a GOAT...living legend.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GET THESE PEOPLE OFF THE MIC


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte's been damn good at the whole queenly mentality. Such a tragedy that her face is so disappointing, though.



Headliner said:


> That just makes me dislike him more.:lol












That being said, I wish Cedric and Nese would get as much spotlight as him, though.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Bailey is basically terrible on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All this ass-sucking about last night. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey bailey, get a fucking haircut you hippie


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Wipe the floor with this geek, Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am honestly not feeling Bayley, seems to me like she has a very low ceiling and very limited shelf life.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Say what you want about Charlotte, but she works the mic a lot better than Sasha.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte is so damn good, seriously amazing heel work


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Get Strowman out to squash these idiots, please.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!!!! :bayley3 :bayley I hope Bayley wins the title eventually!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> All this ass-sucking about last night. :lol


This post legit made me laugh :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Would've been more effective if Bayley said "bitch" instead of "jerk" tbh. I wouldn't have seen that one coming from her.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

RIP Bayley's main event Run 2016 -2016


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah i'm tired of listening both of you, bayley


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Good God, Bayley is bad on the mic. This is the first promo I've heard her cut.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I know Bayley is happy go lucky and all, but I wish she said "bitch" instead of "jerk". You could feel the air go out of the crowd when that was her big insult.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brollins said:


> Bailey is basically terrible on the mic.


She is, but most give her a pass cause "Thats supposed to be her character, shy and nervous" i don't give it to her, she sucks on the mic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AGAIN????????oh gawd


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SHIT, I thought that was Asuka for a second lol.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Say what you want about Charlotte, but she works the mic a lot better than Sasha.


If we're being honest, she's been working everything better than Sasha lately.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I knew it! Nia's back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TRASH. Bayley sucked. And people actually like this Charlotte shit? Like we haven't seen this shit for the last year. It's stale.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Get Strowman out to squash these idiots, please.


lol is Nia Jax a good substitute for you?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia Jax is still around


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What's Nia's training regimen start with, fucking cheeseburgers? Come on lose some fucking weight!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So is Sasha legit hurt ?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Nia is here for Bayley's sandwiches.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlotte is such a fantastic asshole.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How the hell is Bayley supposed to do her finisher to Nia Jax? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Charlotte's ace in the hole is Nia Jax AKA The real-life Lumpy Space Princess.

brb piss break


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please let Dora get squashed.. But I have the feeling they have a Roman like super hero push and she will somehow squash Nia


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I usually skip all the divas and Charlotte segments, I am just watching this shit to understand why some people seem to brag about how "good" she is.

What is this boring shit? She fucking sucks. I was expecting her doing some Flair things like going nuts screaming "WOOOOO" and elbowing her jacket. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What is the camera mans obsession with zooming into Nia's eyes every 5 fucking seconds?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SHE'S NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS, BITCHES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Charlotte has really grown on me over the past several months.



Star of Raw easily aside from Jericho. 

A step above Seth, Roman, and KO.

It's like having Trish and a bunch of Christians on the same show; in comparison, no one has ever gave a fuck about Christian with a spotlight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Abisial said:


> SHIT, I thought that was Asuka for a second lol.


I thought that was Emma for a moment there (still waiting for her return)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I get home, turn on Raw and see Fatter Tamina :bosque

Think I'll check in with MNF instead :bosque


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Um…they know Bayley already beat Nia Jax clean in NXT right? :bayley


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Let me get this straight people actually think Bayley is better on the stick than Sasha :aries2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nia fat is here!

This show is dog shit.

Only a Jericho victory can save us.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The end of Bayley.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> How the hell is Bayley supposed to do her finisher to Nia Jax? :lol


She made her tap out in NXT.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

mattheel said:


> If we're being honest, she's been working everything better than Sasha lately.


if we're being honest, lately that's not saying much


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Nia Jax has a pretty face and is thick af

I approve


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia's back! Cool I guess. Wanted her to be starting a secondary feud with Sasha but she seems to be MIA at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is random.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> What is the camera mans obsession with zooming into Nia's eyes every 5 fucking seconds?


the hobbit that is dunn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> SHE'S NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS, BITCHES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


She's Scaramanga?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> If we're being honest, she's been working everything better than Sasha lately.


True I think Charlotte is on another tier from the rest of the women to be honest.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana looks good tonight.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

You don't really see how bad Sasha and Bayley are on the mic until they are next to Charlotte, who is decent on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> She made her tap out in NXT.


Oh I see, don't watch NXT so I didn't catch that.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ugh, Bayley....

Get fucked, foot face...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Sasha is injury prone kayfabe wise and irl, seems like shes always fucking hurt, either legit or for kayfabe. Damn that girl is just too small to do this, its like she gets broke anytime she has an intense match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't treat me like a woman

Don't treat me like a man

Don't treat me like you know me

Just treat me like someone looking for the burger van

NIA JAX MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A goddess like Charlotte sitting next to Byron Saxton wearing those fucking PJ's -_-


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I see they're keeping Dana far away from the ring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bailey dressed as cesaro tonight


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

nia jax's outfit looks like the villain in a cheap 80's scifi movie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> SHE'S NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS, BITCHES!!!!!


B/c she's actually a man? :draper2


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I love Jericho's list


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia Jax: The woman that couldn't win the NXT title off of Bayley. :sip


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Charlotte just call Graves pumpkin?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't treat me like a woman
> 
> Don't treat me like a man
> 
> ...


jesus christ, hahahaha>


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nia Jax has a nice butt and I would bet that she takes HUGE dumps. We're talking toilet clogging porcelain punishment.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I see they're keeping Dana far away from the ring.


as long as she's in the same building she's too damn close


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those turnbuckle shots looked super weak.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Nia Jax has a nice butt and I would bet that she takes HUGE dumps. We're talking toilet clogging porcelain punishment.


What the f*ck lmao.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The autotune in Dana Brooke's theme makes me irrationally angry.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Corey Graves calling out Byron Saxton for his costume :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man i'm so sick of The Rock's relatives getting handed contracts just for being related to him, they're all horrible. They're never gonna find another Rock or even someone close to his level, i don't care how many of his 5000 relatives they find and give contracts.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

"What are you wearing ?" 

lmao!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jax is so fucking bad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nia is actually beautiful. Very pretty face, naturally long hair and beautiful eyes. I know she won't because it's part of her chsracter, but if she dropped considerable weight, she'd be stunning.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What is the camera mans obsession with zooming into Nia's eyes every 5 fucking seconds?


They say the eyes are the window to the soul or something like that LOL! :wink2: :grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pongo said:


> as long as she's in the same building she's too damn close


I was about to say the same city...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Bayley just vag kick, Nia?

:Bayley


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

lmao, get rekt Bayley.


----------



## deesee5 (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn Nia looks like she gained some weight.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Ugh, Bayley....
> 
> Get fucked, foot face...


:cenaooh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrible selling. fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bailey is dead


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha


Bye Bayley


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AND JUST LIKE THAT JAXXX botches a count, seriously fucking hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that?

:mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god Nia Jax won.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What the f*ck lmao.


If you imagine her naked on the toilet and taking a loud dump every time she wrestles, you will enjoy her matches much more...or at least have a different perspective...I promise.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bayley in the 50/50 booking club , won last night , so tonight she have to take the L


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nia went down for the pin then awkwardly got up and stumbled over to the other side remembering the hard camera was in the other direction.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RIP Bayley, poor thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> What was the point of that?
> 
> :mj4


What everyone says after watching Raw


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

30 day Wellness violation suspension incoming for Bayley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Corey and Charlotte mocking Bryon for his outfit was the best part of this match.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> If you imagine her naked on the toilet and taking a loud dump every time she wrestles, you will enjoy her matches much more...or at least have a different perspective...I promise.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Bayley! :frown2:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nia smash puny Bailey :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> If you imagine her naked on the toilet and taking a loud dump every time she wrestles, you will enjoy her matches much more...or at least have a different perspective...I promise.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Post of the year.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Man i'm so sick of The Rock's relatives getting handed contracts just for being related to him, they're all horrible. They're never gonna find another Rock or even someone close to his level, i don't care how many of his 5000 relatives they find and give contracts.


Don't have to be another Rock. Roman is better than Cesaro, Zayn, and a number of others all around. The Usos are easily the best tag team on the roster outside New Day by a mile all around. Nia is miles ahead of Liv, Billie Kay, Royce, Mandy Rose, Aliyah, and those NXT girls as well as a main roster main stay in Natalya who still can't work a crowd or perform outside a small atmosphere like Full Sail to the point the Bellas/Melina/Mickie/Beth/Laycool/Horsewomen always leave her behind. They have lineage and that gets the foot in the door, yes they are no Rocks, but they are still far better than most at what they do and that shows selecting them isn't a bad practice


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so ready for this show to end.:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why the fuck do i bother with this


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes!! We get more Cesaro and Sheamus spotlight! Let's go! This tag team is growing on me


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Cesaro and Sheamus had a best of 7 series so they could end up having horrible bickering backstage segments and have random tag matches together? Lol wow.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

smackdown should get asuka to wreck some bitches, one night only


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro are ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm so ready for this show to end.


It took you this long? :bosque


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Save_us.Y2J

Save_us.AdamCole_BayBay


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I missed half of this show and I still wish that I was dead.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia jax is seriously fucking awful. Like that's some next level awfulness. Get her ass back to NXT ASAP.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nia Jax is an insomnia cure. Fucking trash.

They should hire back Kharma, she's everything WWE are trying to present Nia as.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro's theme. Good grief..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I thought Corey and Charlotte mocking Bryon for his outfit was the best part of this match.


The WWE is full of *****! Byron needs to be taught, if he doesn't know already, that's it's late (2016) for Blacks, Hispanics and Native Americans to be juke and jiving for massa.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This show has probably 40 minutes left with overrun.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus' entrance is so fucking on point!

And then you have Cesaro's.... :eyeroll


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

To passing from Sheamus great entrance and theme song to Cesaro's shitty ass generic music is very underwhelming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"List of places? I hate the Dominicans!" - Jericho


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

These assholes screwed Heath Slater ...HE HAS KIDS!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brown Strawman :bosque

The Rising Stars :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am actually entertained by the Cesaro and Sheamus team. I hope they transition them to an actual kick ass tag team and phase out the odd couple act a lot quicker than they will phase it out because WWE is stupid and runs everything into the ground.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mood:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I feel like this is said every week but this has to be one of the worst Raw's since the split.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

So with Charlotte making out that Bayley is the weakest member on team raw does that mean Bayley will be the sole survivor an win it for Raw at survivor series.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Following Nia Jax with Shining Stars... fuck, I was enjoying Raw until now.

At least Reigns vs. Jericho should be great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No wonder why the Raw third hour is always in the shits.

Nia Jax/Bayley and then the Shining Stars :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

so since this much sucks ..I must say i'm not going to Mania this year ...but will be at Survivor Series!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Nia Jax is an insomnia cure. Fucking trash.
> 
> They should hire back *Kharma*, she's everything WWE are trying to present Nia as.


Kharma can't come back because she's pregnant. Don't you remember? She cried about it right in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

don't worry Cole, Bryan will tell us all exactly what he is thinking tomorrow night on talking smack where he does NOT hold back at how awful Raw is lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> No wonder why the Raw third hour is always in the shits.
> 
> Nia Jax/Bayley and then the Shining Stars


Outside of the final match/segment they have given up on the 3rd hour :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Member when Cesaro was SUPER SUPER over? Like four months ago?

Then they gave him this shit hole story?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DAT ELBOW.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

hope these dumb fucks don't get the idea of remixing both Sheamus and Cesaro's themes together


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least that was quick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sheamus is pretty under-appreciated though. He's better than Cesaro imo.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't believe Primo and Emo are still on WWE television.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no new day tonight wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> At least that was quick.


That's what she said hh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> no new day tonight wooooooooooooooooo


Well they did have a segment earlier on.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

anyone here going to survivor series?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

John Cena just lost halloween


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This show is so lifeless for being on Halloween. You'd think there'd be something actually fun going on.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't treat me like a woman
> 
> Don't treat me like a man
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

truthfully, the highlight of HIAC last night was just the tease that sheamus and casero were gonna win the belts. i don't even care about them,, but when sheamus hit dude with the trumpet, everyone in the crowd was on the edge of their seats thinking woods might tap.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

on the brightside of this crappy show..the Chicago Bears are winning a football game..and the Chicago Cubs are in the World Series lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

the_hound said:


> no new day tonight wooooooooooooooooo


How dare you forget the Kama Mustafa/Papa Shango/Godfather segment?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Golden Truth in a haunted house :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Well they did have a segment earlier on.











rare you kidding me, fuck this company


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godway said:


> This show is so lifeless for being on Halloween. You'd think there'd be something actually fun going on.


So the show is undead?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> on the brightside of this crappy show..the Chicago Bears are winning a football game..and the Chicago Cubs are in the World Series lol.


Cubs about to lose though, no?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

the_hound said:


> no new day tonight wooooooooooooooooo


You missed it earlier apparently.

They dressed up as the three faces of Charles Wright for Halloween.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This 'haunted' house looks more like an acid trip.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

On SDL, they offer terrific Orton/Wyatt backstage segments. 

On Raw... it's R-Truth and Goldust. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Holding out hope they rematch at SS instead of taking part. But 99.9% chance that won't happen.
> 
> So Styles, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler, *Wyatt*?


Given recent booking, Corbin is more probable imo, particularly with Strowman on RAW's side. Strowman is obviously a lot more physically imposing but Corbin is being built slowly as SD's monster heel. His promo with Daniel on Talking Smack was also virtually identical to Strowman's interactions with Foley.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beyond awful. Crowd probably wants refunds.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Would be hilarious if some dude dressed as Stardust popped out.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh no! Golden Truth walked into a jugallo orgy by mistake!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope, still can't get over those PJs he's wearing. Just WHY lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Cubs about to lose though, no?


well i'm not saying they'll come back from being down 3-1(now its 3-2)..but we have the power to win under American League rules with the DH in a lineup and knowing that starting pitchers would come in the game to pitch if they had to to finish a game if we have a lead


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whatever the FUCK just happened with Goldust and R-Truth made me give up. HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS SHOW SUCKS!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> On SDL, they offer terrific Orton/Wyatt backstage segments.
> 
> On Raw... it's R-Truth and Goldust. fpalm


I prefer this one lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That haunted house skit was funny.Goldust acting like the girl on a date. Haha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally match time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Owens doesn't help Jericho in his time of need to further show that Owens does not have his back?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fans standing up once they heard Jericho's music


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Jericho needs to be on the show longer.. lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I feel like KO is being badly misused right now. Why is he a comedy character.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Looking forward to this main event


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> I feel like KO is being badly misused right now. Why is he a comedy character.


He does comedy well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

1 match...gonna have like 5 commercials breaks tho


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jericho has never been U.S. champ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Jericho has never been U.S. champ?


Nope.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I miss the days when Roman would do something in the shield and not a single boo was heard in the house ;(


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

How am I supposed to get into this match when a 5 year old could guess that Seth is costing Jericho the match


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what's being defended in Glasgow then?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> John Cena just lost halloween


Damn, I thought that was a lost pic of Chyna...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

At least this should be a good match.

EDIT: OF COURSE ANOTHER COMMERCIAL BEFORE THE MATCH STARTS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing Owens doesn't help Jericho in his time of need to further show that Owens does not have his back?


My guess is Rollins gets involved


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jericho isn't winning because Rollins is going to interfere.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This show is really going to end with Reigns and Rollins standing side-by-side, isn't it? 

The logic behind that is amazingly bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo needs more TV time.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

At Survivor Series if you see someone holding up a City of Chicago flag..that's me !


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> I miss the days when Roman would do something in the shield and not a single boo was heard in the house ;(


Yeah me too. He's trying though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, Daniel Bryan on MizTV for tomorrow night?? Bryan and Miz will be in the same ring? Oh boy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> This show is really going to end with Reigns and Rollins standing side-by-side, isn't it?
> 
> The logic behind that is amazingly bad.


It's not bad it's #WWELOGIC :vince5


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JoJo needs more TV time.


Dat ass has its own zip code.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah me too. He's trying though.


like when Shield faced Evolution..no boos at all


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

2K17 is fun gameplay wise but it still has a total lack of any sort of fun feature. Universe still sucks and My Career is an abortion.

Probably going back to WCW/nWo Revenge, World Tour, and Virtual Pro Wrestling II soon.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah me too. He's trying though.


It doesnt bother me one bit. Smark tears are too good to pass up


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho/Owens are beating down Reigns.
Rollins comes out and runs them out of the ring.
Rollins then knocks Reigns out when he gets up.

Instant pop.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Cipher said:


> 2K17 is fun gameplay wise but it still has a total lack of any sort of fun feature. Universe still sucks and My Career is an abortion.
> 
> Probably going back to WCW/nWo Revenge, World Tour, and Virtual Pro Wrestling II soon.


WCW/Revenge on N64? lmfao 4 player battle royals were the best


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Oh no! Golden Truth walked into a jugallo orgy by mistake!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I feel that Reigns beats Jericho then after the match JeriKO start beating down Reigns and Rollins comes out. Would be better if Rollins costs Jericho the title shot however.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

if jericho doesn't win, raw is completely dead.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Jericho/Owens are beating down Reigns.
> Rollins comes out and runs them out of the ring.
> Rollins then knocks Reigns out when he gets up.
> 
> Instant pop.


Jericho/Owens are beating down Reigns.
Rollins comes out and runs them out of the ring.
Reigns then spears the shit out of Rollins before crippling him with a steel chair.

Insane heat :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Site crashed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll never get Reigns jacking his forearm prior to the Superman Punch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So who botched that roll over spot? Roman?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cole: "Roman Reigns could have taken the night off, but here he is defending his title!"

....Holy shit, none of the other 5 from a HIAC match wrestled tonight. Subtle move by WWE.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Headliner said:


> So who botched that roll over spot? Roman?


good question lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So who botched that roll over spot? Roman?


I'm pretty sure Y2J wanted him to roll through and go for the palm strike to not be so predictable and Reigns might not have caught the memo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously fuck right off


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dammit! That near-fall though! Don't tease me like that 

Edit: Good, didn't feel like seeing Jericho get pinned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WE WANT ROLLINS CHANTS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

"We Want Rollins" chants!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

lol at Owens getting no heat. Just put the fucking belt on Jericho already.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollings in 3...2...1...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins is hella over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Pop up codebreaker !!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns delivers some stale ass spears...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"We want Rollins" chants :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> like when Shield faced Evolution..no boos at all


Indeed, those were the days.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Site crashed.


Even WF itself has run out of fucks to give when it comes to RAW. :heston


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

@ShowStopper creaming himself for his boy Rollins!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Seth + Roman = LOVE:cheer


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd guess the main event next week will be Reigns/Rollins vs Jericho/Owens.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:ha they are doing the yes chant for them to team up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If we get a Seth/Roman tag match out of this, I will be SO FUCKING HAPPY :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

lmao the camera started to zoom out as if the whole crowd was Yessing but it was only the first few rows.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck up cole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good ending!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, cool ending with the Rollins/Reigns stare-down


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That may have been the worst spear ever.

And what a junk ending.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a good match. 

I'm waiting for the day when the shield hug it out


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Some of the people are the forums are really good at predicting what is gonna happen! LOL!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Next week. Seth gets announced as the last member of team Raw. Then it's probably Roman/Seth vs JeriKO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked that Rollins/Reigns alliance tease. It was perfect. No dap, no high five. Just a stare down of two enemies with bad history who happen to have the same enemies. Well played.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd really wanted them to team up. Looks like Vince may have just found his answer to getting Reigns over as a babyface


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh... don't tease this Shield reunion bullshit.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Why the fuck did they played Roman music.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Rollins looking like a damn babyface, finally!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield reunion after 2 weeks? :mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I liked that Rollins/Reigns alliance tease. It was perfect. No dap, no high five. Just a stare down of two enemies with bad history who happen to have the same enemies. Well played.


Yes it was very well done and spot on facial expressions by both too. They really sold the moment.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Very good way to end Raw. Reigns vs. Jericho was a pretty good TV main event, and the crowd reactions helped make that post match. The Hartford crowd caught on with big "We want Rollins" chants, big cheers for Seth's offense, and the big Shield chants with the "Yes" motions. Great stuff all around.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please let Reigns turn heel on Rollins. I'm begging ya.

It should have been those two main eventing HIAC last night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Solid ending (& main event) to a pretty horrible Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gainn_Damage said:


> That may have been the worst spear ever.
> 
> And what a junk ending.


 That spear was bad, he hit Jericho way too high.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> lmao the camera started to zoom out as if the whole crowd was Yessing but it was only the first few rows.


only the true fans..:renee3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THAT ENDING!!!! The feels!!! First Reigns and Rollins need to mend things. Then Rollins and Ambrose. And then all three.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also Owens saving Jericho from the pedigree was a nice touch and it shows their friendship is stronger. Previously Owens had been running away while Jericho eat the pedigree.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What are you guys talking about? This ain't no Shield reunion. Dean Ambrose isn't there. It's not a Shield reunion unless all three of them are there tbh. :lol

(of course when I hit submit, I got a Shield gif in my rotation sig lol)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another mediocre Reigns match. And besides the weak "Shield" chants, sounded like the crowd couldn't give a shit less about Rollins and Reigns being in the same ring. 

Rollins did get a good pop though, so there is that. 

Pretty bland Raw episode as a whole. Gave it a watch (again) because of Goldberg, and his segment with Rusev, as I said earlier, just finished what Roman started. Rusev is a joke now... please move him to Smackdown, WWE. He'll never get booked right on Raw. Battle Royal was alright for the Strowman/Zayn ending. Kind of like the ending between Show and Mizdow at WM31... not quite as good, but still somewhat effective (but actually the right winner in Strowman/Zayn's case). Opening segment was solid up until Reigns got out there, but beyond that there wasn't much worth talking about on Raw.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very good raw tonight. 8/10 in my book.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another mediocre Reigns match. And besides the weak "Shield" chants, sounded like the crowd couldn't give a shit less about Rollins and Reigns being in the same ring.
> 
> Rollins did get a good pop though, so there is that.
> 
> Pretty bland Raw episode as a whole. Gave it a watch (again) because of Goldberg, and his segment with Rusev, as I said earlier, just finished what Roman started. Rusev is a joke now... please move him to Smackdown, WWE. He'll never get booked right on Raw. Battle Royal was alright for the Strowman/Zayn ending. Kind of like the ending between Show and Mizdow at WM31... not quite as good, but still somewhat effective (but actually the right winner in Strowman/Zayn's case). Opening segment was solid up until Reigns got out there, but beyond that there wasn't much worth talking about on Raw.


 Maybe if they kept them away from one another for much longer, it might have been worth chanting for. I couldn't make out what they were chanting as the chants were quite weak.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Great moment at the end, especially with the crowd.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793288770896338945

David Bowie's song playing on the movie that just came on after Raw....


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> Kharma can't come back because she's pregnant. Don't you remember? She cried about it right in the middle of the ring.


That was like 4 years ago, dude. Now she's got a little toddler running around and has been wrestling in Japan, TNA etc.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Goldberg/Paul Heyman/Rusev opening segment

- Brian Kendrick's promo

- Mick Foley/Jeri-KO/Roman Reigns segment

- Roman Reigns vs Chris Jericho

- Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins/Jeri-KO post-match segment

Err...weren't much highlights for tonight tbh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Please let Reigns turn heel on Rollins. I'm begging ya.
> 
> It should have been those two main eventing HIAC last night.


 That's exactly what Raw needs.. more of the same old two guys who have hogged the spotlight for the last 2 years.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> *Another mediocre Reigns match.* And besides the weak "Shield" chants, sounded like the crowd couldn't give a shit less about Rollins and Reigns being in the same ring.
> 
> Rollins did get a good pop though, so there is that.
> 
> Pretty bland Raw episode as a whole. Gave it a watch (again) because of Goldberg, and his segment with Rusev, as I said earlier, just finished what Roman started. Rusev is a joke now... please move him to Smackdown, WWE. He'll never get booked right on Raw. Battle Royal was alright for the Strowman/Zayn ending. Kind of like the ending between Show and Mizdow at WM31... not quite as good, but still somewhat effective (but actually the right winner in Strowman/Zayn's case). Opening segment was solid up until Reigns got out there, but beyond that there wasn't much worth talking about on Raw.


:what?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another mediocre Reigns match. And besides the weak "Shield" chants, sounded like the crowd couldn't give a shit less about Rollins and Reigns being in the same ring.
> 
> .


SMH no. WTF you watching The crowd was eating that shit up. They were doing the YES chant for them to team up. And the match was good tonight. Remember Reigns was still selling the match from last night. So it wasnt gonna be all great. Still a solid match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Please let Reigns turn heel on Rollins. I'm begging ya.
> 
> It should have been those two main eventing HIAC last night.


This is what I've always wanted for a Rollins face turn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This is what I've always wanted for a Rollins face turn.


Same here, along with another Lesnar match. This whole time, Rollins should've been paying for his prior heel sins against those he's wronged (Ambrose, Reigns, Lesnar) before turning up the heat towards a HHH match. At least that would've keep Seth busy instead of whatever the fuck he's doing now. It just seems everything with Rollins is gonna be slow, boring and nonsensical until HHH shows up.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This is what I've always wanted for a Rollins face turn.


That's because Rollins needs Reigns to turn heel to help his face run.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'll never get Reigns jacking his forearm prior to the Superman Punch.


He unloads on his opponent. They say it on commentary sometimes and it's a common saying for both shooting with a gun and hitting really hard. The gesture he makes is a pantomime of someone jacking a round into the chamber of a weapon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> SMH no. WTF you watching The crowd was eating that shit up. They were doing the YES chant for them to team up. And the match was good tonight. Remember Reigns was still selling the match from last night. So it wasnt gonna be all great. Still a solid match


I was watching Raw. The whole crowd wasn't eating it up, only a small part.

Match with Jericho tonight had nothing in it that made it good. It was a basic worked match, with very little-no selling of the cell match you reference, with a weak finish.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's because Rollins needs Reigns to turn heel to help his face run.


Triple H would also help Rollins's face turn.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I was watching Raw. The whole crowd wasn't eating it up, only a small part.
> 
> Match with Jericho tonight had nothing in it that made it good. It was a basic worked match, with very little-no selling of the cell match you reference, with a weak finish.


They were eating it up


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Great opening segment and decen ending, all in between was garbage. 

5/10, cut a damn hour Vince you bastard.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitC said:


> Triple H would also help Rollins's face turn.


Definitely. There's no need to turn Reigns heel right now. Rollins and Reigns hit two different demographics as faces. But for whatever reason Kevin Owens hasn't been able to get the most out of Rollins as a face during this feud. It's partly due to Triple H hovering over but it could also be that Owens is not as effective as a heel as we think.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What a GREAT RAW, well it was a pretty great RAW I only watched the first 15 mins DAM 15 min RAW's would be.......


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> They were eating it up


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Triple H would also help Rollins's face turn.


Reigns aligning with HHH to turn on Rollins. :mark:

This hypocrite nonsense action by Reigns will draw GOAT heat and it will turn Rollins into a big babyface.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins is starting to get over as a face, but needs something to really heat him up. Reigns is cold as ice as a face. He'd make a great heel and needs to turn before he can get over as a face.

What should we do about this, Vince?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I find it funny that they try to force the narrative that Bayley is the odd one out/ weak link out of the horsewomen and in general when Becky fits that narrative better just off their NXT work alone.

Becky hasn't overcome the other 3 horsewomen before in big matches while Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha have.

They even bring up the NXT history as well. It all feels just feels so phony and a cheap way of trying to recapture old glory. Rule of thumb trying to do the same story twice with the same people doesn't have as big of impact story wise, the second time around. You can't just come up with a new story arc for Bayley that works in modern context?

I really wish Becky wasn't in the Survivor Series match, it doesn't fit her motif as champion. She shouldn't be in the match she should be defending her prized championship against raw women just off the notion the championship means more. 

The worst way to kill a female babyface is to have them loosely align with Eva marie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins is starting to get over as a face, but needs something to really heat him up. Reigns is cold as ice as a face. He'd make a great heel and needs to turn before he can get over as a face.
> 
> What should we do about this, Vince?


Yeah the missing element is Triple H who is the person Rollins is to feud with. I think they are holding off until after SurvivorSeries and there is a rumor that they will have a match at the Rumble with a rematch at Mania. So let's see how things go from here.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Definitely. There's no need to turn Reigns heel right now. Rollins and Reigns hit two different demographics as faces. But for whatever reason Kevin Owens hasn't been able to get the most out of Rollins as a face during this feud. It's partly due to Triple H hovering over but it could also be that Owens is not as effective as a heel as we think.


Owens is jut not a good fit as the corporate authority heel to be honest and this whole comedy thing with Jericho just feels out of place for that role. Owens has felt like the third wheel during this whole thing and his pandering to the smarks as opposed to trying to get heat has undermined the whole thing. I like Owens but he is just not a credible antagonist to Rollins. A heel Reigns was the ideal given their backstory and imo IS the money feud further down the road.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins is starting to get over as a face, but needs something to really heat him up. Reigns is cold as ice as a face. He'd make a great heel and needs to turn before he can get over as a face.
> 
> What should we do about this, Vince?


If Rollins is as good as you guys think he wouldn't need Reigns to turn heel to help his face run. The argument some will give is that WWE is having Rollins come out to save Reigns so fans will like him more. Reigns doesn't need Rollins coming out to help him.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the missing element is Triple H who is the person Rollins is to feud with. I think they are holding off until after SurvivorSeries and there is a rumor that they will have a match at the Rumble with a rematch at Mania. So let's see how things go from here.


I just think it would be really great to have a Reigns-Rollins program for a few months and save Rollins-HHH for Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I just think it would be really great to have a Reigns-Rollins program for a few months and save Rollins-HHH for Mania.


Yeah but I don't see them turning Reigns heel any time soon. Ideally they would have done a double turn right around MITB when Rollins came back from injury or after Reigns came back from his suspension but they missed the opportunity.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Please let Reigns turn heel on Rollins. I'm begging ya.


I think it's a possibility, I'd imagine it depends on how Seth does as a babyface and when Balor can return. According to rumors I read that was the plan before Finn's injury, as he would have been in a feud with Jericho and Owens instead of Seth being in that position.

Interesting they've had this little moment tonight and they'll be face to face with Dean again fairly soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Rollins is as good as you guys think he wouldn't need Reigns to turn heel to help his face run. The argument some will give is that WWE is having Rollins come out to save Reigns so fans will like him more. Reigns doesn't need Rollins coming out to help him.


How is that salt factory going back there? :lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> I think it's a possibility, I'd imagine it depends on how Seth does as a babyface and when Balor can return. According to rumors I read that was the plan before Finn's injury, as he would have been in a feud with Jericho and Owens instead of Seth being in that position.
> 
> Interesting they've had this little moment tonight and they'll be face to face with Dean again fairly soon.


With Rollins, Balor and Reigns you will have three top babyfaces on Raw.

And a barely credible top heel on Kevin Owens, turning Roman would be so convenient.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Guess we'll be seeing a shield reunion sooner rather than later in the rumbles as i imagine all 3 will team up and beat everyone down.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Reigns aligning with HHH to turn on Rollins. :mark:
> 
> This hypocrite nonsense action by Reigns will draw GOAT heat and it will turn Rollins into a big babyface.


This could still happen. Have Reigns beat KO WM to become UC and turn heel the next night on RAW after the RAW exclusive ppv beating down Rollins and joining with HHH who would ditch KO real fast after not being able to get the title back.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Man does Foley suck. Always coming across like a whiny sap. In character and his inane social media posts. No wonder the office fucks with the guy so much


Yeah but at least he isn't anywhere near as bad as that turd Bryan



Phaedra said:


> I hope Corbin is the one that stands up tomorrow night and says he's not scared of Strowman and he'll do what they want as long as he's paid well to do it.


I hope Corbin and his flabby ass get released


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The beginning of this week's RAW was cool with Heyman, Goldberg and Rusev. Didn't expect Heyman to take a bump but give him props for doing it. That Jackhammer Goldberg laid out on Rusev felt kinda weak. I enjoyed Jeri-KO's promo with Foley and then Reigns joined in and was not bad with his lines. I guess I shouldn't have a problem with Braun Stroman winning the Battle Royal to be the final member of Team RAW. They always need a big guy. I loved the New Day's Halloween costumes. 

Charlotte's promo was the same as usual and I don't have a problem with it. Bayley is not being made to look strong at all since making the roster. Her losing to Nia Jax didn't help her case either. I'm still not having much reactions to the other stuff although the I don't mind the Sheamus/Cesaro thing. The main event match was not and not surprised about the finish. Seeing Seth Rollins help Reigns was cool and then the fans chanting Shield was cool too. So overall, a little average show this week.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The ending was pretty cool. I don't want to see Rollins and Reigns shaking hands or fist bumping again, not just yet anyway as Seth is still on his slow burn but that was just another step towards full blown babyface


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Grandpa Jericho maineventing in 2016 :ha :ha

When the match is above 5 minutes he seems like he's gonna drop death. I like that "I'm too old for this shit" expression he has


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Main strengths of the show were the opening segment and I was really impressed for an old man that Goldberg could do the Jackhammer still, Jericho awesomeness in the Foley segment :Rollins and the ending of the show with the crowd chanting for The Shield and a nice stare down between Reigns & Rollins

BUT I didn't really like how Seth Rollins was acting as if he hadn't been in a cell match the night before. It was like he was a fresh entry in the Royal Rumble :lol

Those dreaded "WHAT?" chants reared their ugly head again, morons.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Roman needs to turn heel just because there wouldn't be anymore kid cartoon references. Maybe he will turn during next summer if Balor can be the #1 babyface. I liked the ending of RAW and would watch Rollins & Reigns vs Jericho & KO if it's booked for next week.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

clinic79 said:


> Roman needs to turn heel just because there wouldn't be anymore kid cartoon references. Maybe he will turn during next summer if Balor can be the #1 babyface. I liked the ending of RAW and would watch Rollins & Reigns vs Jericho & KO if it's booked for next week.


I think there's a chance they would turn Reigns heel if they felt Balor could take over his spot. It's easier said than done though. Getting cheered by the entire audience is NOT the #1 prerequisite for having someone taker over Reigns spot — WWE needs to find someone that will sell as much merchandise as him, do as many Make-A-Wish requests, and be able to handle the load on the road. Rollins is coming off a major injury (although he was a workhorse for the company prior to his injury), Balor suffered a major injury after the company after they invested so much into him, and a guy like Sami Zayn isn't even a midcard face at the moment.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Grandpa Jericho maineventing in 2016 :ha :ha
> 
> When the match is above 5 minutes he seems like he's gonna drop death. I like that "I'm too old for this shit" expression he has


You know what this means?? You are going on the list :y2j


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Apart from the Sasha matches and an Eva match I've never watched much of Bayley, so question is she always retardedly awkward and slow in the ring? These Horsewomen get so much hype and get treated as if they're once ever talents but they dont even come close to the hype. MsChif, Cheerleader Melissa, Sara Del Ray, etc. would have straight up embarassed these chicks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Finally a good Raw show*

Anyone else agree?

Wasn't perfect of course but we got a good Goldberg segment at the beginning, a good start to the Survivor Series build, more Jeri-KO gold, Good booking at the ending to the battle Royal with the crowd willing Zayn on and him almost eliminating Strowman, only for Strowman to come out on top. And Rollins and Reign interaction at the end was a nice touch, you could see the respect but glad they weren't all huggy huggy and best friends again already. One thing I didn't like was how Bayley got fed to Nia in 2 mintues, so dumb considering Bayley's always beaten her on NXT.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Apart from the Sasha matches and an Eva match I've never watched much of Bayley, *so question is she always retardedly awkward and slow in the ring? *These Horsewomen get so much hype and get treated as if they're once ever talents but they dont even come close to the hype. MsChif, Cheerleader Melissa, Sara Del Ray, etc. would have straight up embarassed these chicks.


I noticed that too last night. These girls do not work at the quick pace that other girls work at. The best worker out of the Horsewomen is Charlotte, but she can be somewhat careless in the ring.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

HHH needs to come back asap to help Rollins get over as a face. This whole feud with JeriKO feels incredibly forced.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

It was a solid show.

Jericho is just something else :banderas


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I literally watched this episode in 30 minutes. Opening, fast forward to scan for anything of interest, Strowman, Charlotte, main event, bed time. :sleep


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I thought RAW was solid. Bayley losing doesn't bother me and those NXT matches don't matter. I think this is gonna be a story between her, Nia and Charlotte going into Survivor Series. She was "established" as the "weak link" by Charlotte and then got pounded by Nia so that's ok. Watching Roman and Seth in the ring.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I literally watched this episode in 30 minutes. Opening, fast forward to scan for anything of interest, Strowman, Charlotte, main event, bed time. :sleep


Same


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I thought it was a decent show, but that could have been because the MNF game was so dreadful.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I really enjoy raw this week. That main event was great and that closing segment where Reigns and Rollins stare down each other :banderas man that was great. The crowd was eating that up


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Apart from the Sasha matches and an Eva match I've never watched much of Bayley, so question is she always retardedly awkward and slow in the ring? These Horsewomen get so much hype and get treated as if they're once ever talents but they dont even come close to the hype. *MsChif, Cheerleader Melissa, Sara Del Ray, etc. would have straight up embarassed these chicks.*


No they wouldn't. At least not in a WWE ring where EVERYONE gets watered down. Speaking of Bayley, I thought her mic work was below par. I wish she had said _bitch _instead of _jerk_. I know they want her character to be this nice girl who can't say bad words but sometimes you gotta call a _bitch _a _bitch_. I also didn't like her laughing at the end when she said protege and she should have started her promo with her telling Charlotte that we are tired of hearing you talk.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Grandpa Jericho maineventing in 2016 :ha :ha
> 
> When the match is above 5 minutes he seems like he's gonna drop death. I like that "I'm too old for this shit" expression he has


Still leaps and bounds better than Kane and 90% of the roster


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I noticed that too last night. These girls do not work at the quick pace that other girls work at. The best worker out of the Horsewomen is Charlotte, but she can be somewhat careless in the ring.


Even as a fan of some of the women in the the WWE, none of them outside Asuka compare to a lot of the women outside of the WWE. Womens wrestling is an area where Japan and the Indies smoke WWE.



JDP2016 said:


> No they wouldn't. At least not in a WWE ring where EVERYONE gets watered down. Speaking of Bayley, I thought her mic work was below par. I wish she had said _bitch _instead of _jerk_. I know they want her character to be this nice girl who can't say bad words but sometimes you gotta call a _bitch _a _bitch_. I also didn't like her laughing at the end when she said protege and she should have started her promo with her telling Charlotte that we are tired of hearing you talk.


Nikki Bella; watered down. Charlotte; watered down. Becky; watered down. The entire roster; watered down. That doesn't make them look awkward as fuck and slow as shit. Bayley looked like she didn't belong in the ring with how she was moving, it looked like it was her first night or something. Maybe she had off night, but she just looked so awkward out there.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just watched the match again and I don't know what the hell you people are talking about. The match was very good and served a purpose from a story telling POV.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

It saddens me watching Goldberg, he looks old and weak, and he can't do this anymore. Two weeks ago he barely could lift his little kid, then he needed a towel to wipe he sweat for doing a 5 minutes promo......

This week he slipped when he tried to fight Rusev which was embarrassing as fuck, then he couldn't even hold Rusev up when he did the jackhammer, back in the day Goldberg would hold his opponents up for more than 5 seconds before throwing them down, and finally he did a weak ass spear to Paul Heyman.

His match against Lesnar will be an abomination, it will be worse than the match they had at Wrestlemania 20



Cipher said:


> lol at Owens getting no heat. Just put the fucking belt on Jericho already.


Oh Yeah, put the belt on Chris Jeriold in fucking 2016, put the title on a guy who gets gassed after 5 minutes and slows down the matches, put the title on a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder...... :deanfpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoyed seeing Rusev get destroyed by Goldberg.

:clap


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I always enjoy Raw but that's because I don't watch the filler, I found myself watching a significantly larger portion of this episode than previous weeks so that must mean it was pretty solid. Skipped Cesaro/Sheamus, 6 man tag and whatever the fuck Golden Truth was up to.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It saddens me watching Goldberg, he looks old and weak, and he can't do this anymore. Two weeks he barely could lift his little kid, then he needed a towel to wipe he sweat for doing a 5 minutes promo......
> 
> This week he slipped when eh tried to fight Rusev which was embarrassing as fuck, then he couldn't even hold Rusev up when he did the jackhammer, back in the day Goldberg would hold his opponents up for more than 5 seconds before throwing them down, and finally he did a weak ass spear to Paul Heyman.
> 
> ...


Dude is hitting DeanAmbroseLover territory.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> No they wouldn't. At least not in a WWE ring where EVERYONE gets watered down. Speaking of Bayley, I thought her mic work was below par. I wish she had said _bitch _instead of _jerk_. I know they want her character to be this nice girl who can't say bad words but sometimes you gotta call a _bitch _a _bitch_. I also didn't like her laughing at the end when she said protege and she should have started her promo with her telling Charlotte that we are tired of hearing you talk.


Below par? She is ATROCIOUS on the microphone. Below bad, below awful, ATROCIOUS. They should NEVER, EVER let Bayley near a microphone. She hugs, she has a colorful outfit and a wacky entrance, that's enough.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

It was better than most Raws, but it still wasn't good to me.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I guess you don't want her to get better? Just never let her talk again? Is that it?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

You know whats really sad, reading your useless comments about how bad Jericho is and all that crap. We all get it, you hate him and cream all over Kane, fine.



DemonKane_Legend said:


> It saddens me watching Goldberg, he looks old and weak, and he can't do this anymore. Two weeks ago he barely could lift his little kid, then he needed a towel to wipe he sweat for doing a 5 minutes promo......
> 
> This week he slipped when he tried to fight Rusev which was embarrassing as fuck, then he couldn't even hold Rusev up when he did the jackhammer, back in the day Goldberg would hold his opponents up for more than 5 seconds before throwing them down, and finally he did a weak ass spear to Paul Heyman.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*

I do think Raw is hell of a lot more watchable when you watch it taped and just skip the unncessary parts.. which wouldn't be necessary, if the show was actually two hours :/

But yeah it was a solid show, built up the in-team fighting/storyline for both the male and female survivor series matches nicely and also teased what's to come at Roadblock - charlotte/bayley and a possible winner takes all tag match between Roman/Seth and Jeri-KO? :mark: That would be sort of perfect IMO, and it's an easy way to take the title off Roman and move him back to the main event if that's really what they want to do...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I literally watched this episode in 30 minutes.


same but for me its 30 minutes of raw every week


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*



HiddenFlaw said:


> same but for me its 30 minutes of raw every week


I'm going to start going that route. I literally missed nothing and my wife was pleased that I wasn't ignoring her for 3 hours. Worked out well for everyone!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Due to Halloween I didn't watch HIAC nor Raw. It felt great not watching that garbage, especially after listening to WJ and the Smarkbusters reviews. The only good thing I saw was the Goldberg segment on Youtube. And btw, Heyman was the one who botched the spear. He took the bump on his side. I've made a decision now to not watch til Survivor Series and afterwards not again til WrestleMania season. I'm not even going to TLC when it comes to my town. New Years Day and Blessthefall will be in town that night. Why should I give them my time watching Raw and ppvs when its the same shit every week? 

And btw, its a shame that one of the main championships of the company jobbed to a mediocre women's title match on a ppv.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Finally a good Raw show*



HiddenFlaw said:


> same but for me its 30 minutes of raw every week


I confess...me too


----------

